# Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5 - Driver Issues (Update: Much Improved)



## Majek

Hi,
I received this card last week. I don't think I have experienced these issues. Not sure about 2 and 3 but volume definitely stays at whatever level it was set before reboot.
However, I've noticed that the card makes a single click/pop sound upon pc startup and shutdown. Does your card make it too?
I think the card has one mechanical takamisawa switch/relay and this is what produces this spring-like click.

Thanks!


----------



## username111

Asmodian, could you help me please? when headphones pluged, in windows sound device setting, "configure" button, is there line with 7.1 or 5.1 value? Sorry for my terrible english )
Thanks In advance!!!


----------



## scare19

from windows your headphone is 5.1, but u need to turn on surround aroud 50 to use 5.1


----------



## lolschrauber

If issue #2 bothers you, I suggest you return the card.

I contacted creative support:

- The guy thought it was weird, told me to reinstall, try this and that, yada yada.

- Told him it didn't change anything.

- Got a reply saying it's designed that way by developers, so you don't accidentally destroy low impendance headphones after using high impendance ones before.

So they really do expect you to change this setting on every single boot. No option to turn it off as of now.

EDIT: Issue #2, my bad


----------



## Glasofruix

Seems like a really dumb idea to me, i mean it "could" be useful when the card detects that the headphones have been unplugged, but fiddling with the volume/impedance after each reboot is highly annoying.


----------



## lolschrauber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glasofruix*
> 
> Seems like a really dumb idea to me, i mean it "could" be useful when the card detects that the headphones have been unplugged, but fiddling with the volume/impedance after each reboot is highly annoying.


You could change headphones when the PC is off. Software would not notice.

Either way, it's a dumb design decision. I understand the safety aspect but whoever thought that forcing everyone to do at least 5 clicks every time you start is a good idea, is a ******.

I'd love to see some way to override it. Batch, if necessary.


----------



## Mato87

Interesting, so creative haven't stepped up or fixed their driver game...that's really sad.

I have a question for you though Asmodian, is it worthy of an upgrade if I get it? I currently have the older, but still a great freaking sound card, the Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion Series. Would it be an upgrade getting this new one? Just curious, thanks.


----------



## lolschrauber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Interesting, so creative haven't stepped up or fixed their driver game...that's really sad.


Driver is fine. It's just that one dumbass design choice that forces you to do this every time.

And the fact that the amp is limited to 16-32-150-330-600 ohm settings. I have 250 ohm headphones, though 150 sounds kinda fine.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolschrauber*
> 
> Driver is fine. It's just that one dumbass design choice that forces you to do this every time.
> 
> And the fact that the amp is limited to 16-32-150-330-600 ohm settings. I have 250 ohm headphones, though 150 sounds kinda fine.


So the driver is fine, it's just some of it's functionality and design of the CP is stupid?

Oh and I have 50 Ohm headphones, I shouldn't have this problem then? They are the Sennheiser G4ME one


----------



## lolschrauber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> So the driver is fine, it's just some of it's functionality and design of the CP is stupid?
> 
> Oh and I have 50 Ohm headphones, I shouldn't have this problem then? They are the Sennheiser G4ME one


You could (should) use 32 then at best. Though I'm not sure if the difference would be that noticeable so yeah, you might not be affected by that.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolschrauber*
> 
> You could (should) use 32 then at best. Though I'm not sure if the difference would be that noticeable so yeah, you might not be affected by that.


Oh ok, I will definitely get this one, once it's made available here right now, will be in a couple of weeks though, but Iam going to have to wait for the OP to respond to me, whether it's a worthy upgrade.


----------



## Glasofruix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolschrauber*
> 
> You could change headphones when the PC is off. Software would not notice.
> 
> Either way, it's a dumb design decision. I understand the safety aspect but whoever thought that forcing everyone to do at least 5 clicks every time you start is a good idea, is a ******.
> 
> I'd love to see some way to override it. Batch, if necessary.


Meh, if it didn't reset the volume it wouldn't actually matter. There is no risk to headphones, chances are your eardrums would pop before any damage to your gear occurs.


----------



## lolschrauber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glasofruix*
> 
> Meh, if it didn't reset the volume it wouldn't actually matter. There is no risk to headphones, chances are your eardrums would pop before any damage to your gear occurs.


I don't get that volume reset, just the amp thing.


----------



## kx11

got this card today

sounds little better than ZxR but i don't notice any effects changing when play around with the EQ software + when i use ASIO

i like it , the LED seems too short to do anything with it


----------



## sepiashimmer

Does this card have drivers for Linux?


----------



## Notor1ouS

what setting should i use for 250 ohm headphones? 150 or 330?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> what setting should i use for 250 ohm headphones? 150 or 330?


150 ?

i use 32 for my 46ohm headphones


----------



## lolschrauber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> what setting should i use for 250 ohm headphones? 150 or 330?


Better go with 150, or you might damage your headphones in the long term.


----------



## Notor1ouS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolschrauber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> what setting should i use for 250 ohm headphones? 150 or 330?
> 
> 
> 
> Better go with 150, or you might damage your headphones in the long term.
Click to expand...

ok will use 150ohm then.

one last question:
does that affect sound quality?
would 250ohm in settings sound better compared to 150ohm in settings? (using a 250ohm headphone)


----------



## lolschrauber

Considering the difference from 16 to 150, I wouldn't necessarily say better, but it'd propably more clear and louder.


----------



## kx11

the Bass is bad on this card compared to ZxR


----------



## Notor1ouS

is it normal, that the equalizer doesnt work with "direct HP" in settings(setup tab)?

the soundcard sounds insane with my dt990 250ohm, really enjoying it.
but the software seems a bit beta (slowish)


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> is it normal, that the equalizer doesnt work with "direct HP" in settings(setup tab)?
> 
> the soundcard sounds insane with my dt990 250ohm, really enjoying it.
> but the software seems a bit beta (slowish)


same problem here

i had to use MusicBee equalizer to bump the bass up a bit


----------



## Notor1ouS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> same problem here
> 
> i had to use MusicBee equalizer to bump the bass up a bit


i tried the headphone (7.1 setting), it sounds somehow the same like direct hp.
can u confirm that too?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> i tried the headphone (7.1 setting), it sounds somehow the same like direct hp.
> can u confirm that too?


HP 7.1 kills sound for me !!!

only direct HP works


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolschrauber*
> 
> Better go with 150, or you might damage your headphones in the long term.


Only the actual volume might damage the headphones(and your ears anyways if it's in the range of damaging headphones).


----------



## kx11

new driver is out


----------



## Notor1ouS

will try it today, thanks for info!


----------



## kx11

nothing changed i still can't apply EQ effects via SB Connect 2 app

edit: nvm solved it


----------



## Glasofruix

Quick question, when you enable virtual surround, what does windows see in the sound panel?


----------



## Notor1ouS

do you guys have also a constant whistling sound on the microphone (on idle, no speech) when volume is on 100% and +20boost?

on +10 boost its nearly not audible.
maybe some people can upload a sample of their microphone (let the micro on idle and don't talk).


----------



## Glasofruix

+20 boost? I'd say it's normal at this level.


----------



## Notor1ouS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glasofruix*
> 
> +20 boost? I'd say it's normal at this level.


it's more like a constant beep tone, my x-fi didn't have that with boost.

I'll try to upload a sample later today.

*edit*
without installed drivers, the peep tone is completely gone.
very weird...


----------



## Asmodian

I am happy to report that new drivers came out today that actually save the impedance setting though a reboot.








Sound Blaster Connect 2, 3.1.22.0, 29th August 2017

However, the volume is still set to 100% after a reboot until I touch it. It remembers the value but doesn't apply it, so as soon as I adjust it at all it changes to what it was before the reboot. Whoever claimed they did it on purpose to protect our headphones/ears was lying because now after a reboot everything plays back at 100% volume and at 150-600 ohm. I must be very sure to always poke the volume knob on my keyboard after a reboot.

Still, it is a big improvement to not to have to open the application and change the setting all the time!


----------



## Notor1ouS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> However, the volume is still set to 100% after a reboot until I touch it. It remembers the value but doesn't apply it, so as soon as I adjust it at all it changes to what it was before the reboot. Whoever claimed they did it on purpose to protect our headphones/ears was lying because now after a reboot everything plays back at 100% volume and at 150-600 ohm. I must be very sure to always poke the volume knob on my keyboard after a reboot.
> 
> Still, it is a big improvement to not to have to open the application and change the setting all the time!


weird bug, but i never encountered that "100% volume" bug. even on the old driver - nothing. (that one only resettet the settings for the ohms).

meanwhile iam talking to creative 'cause of this microphone bug: peep tone with drivers, no peep tone without drivers...


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I am happy to report that new drivers came out today that actually save the impedance setting though a reboot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound Blaster Connect 2, 3.1.22.0, 29th August 2017
> 
> However, the volume is still set to 100% after a reboot until I touch it. It remembers the value but doesn't apply it, so as soon as I adjust it at all it changes to what it was before the reboot. Whoever claimed they did it on purpose to protect our headphones/ears was lying because now after a reboot everything plays back at 100% volume and at 150-600 ohm. I must be very sure to always poke the volume knob on my keyboard after a reboot.
> 
> Still, it is a big improvement to not to have to open the application and change the setting all the time!


weird , i got this driver 5 days ago and now it's dated 2 days ago?

anyway the volume problem was gone with this driver for me


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> weird bug, but i never encountered that "100% volume" bug. even on the old driver - nothing. (that one only resettet the settings for the ohms).
> 
> meanwhile iam talking to creative 'cause of this microphone bug: peep tone with drivers, no peep tone without drivers...


How annoying, I wonder why I still have it? I have even reinstalled my OS since then.









I also don't have a peep tone with the Mic in, which I do use regularly.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Hey guys now got these and using them with my DT990 pro 250ohm and when i make adjustments in the software they are not taking effect at all. I am on the newest driver as well. What works is adjusting the OHM and certain other things. EQ could change but i hear no difference.


----------



## Asmodian

Does the EQ work in Direct Mode? I haven't tested any of those features myself.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Not sure what's working and not with this driver. Nothing is saving for me.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Ok so i reinstalled the driver not everything but lighting and setup is gone. What is wrong with this thing.


----------



## Asmodian

I had that too, I uninstalled everything, uninstalled the driver in device manager (deleting it), and also deleted the creative directory in program files. Reboot and reinstalling and everything worked again.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Does the EQ work in Direct Mode? I haven't tested any of those features myself.


it doesn't work in DirectHP mode


----------



## TheBloodEagle

What OS are you guys using?


----------



## kx11

Win10 64-bit


----------



## Notor1ouS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I also don't have a peep tone with the Mic in, which I do use regularly.


what mode are you using? direct-hp only?
try the following: switch to 7.1 headphones and back to direct-hp.

now record something on audacity. with and without noise reduction. there is a constant noise (peep tone) on the microphone.
only after a fresh driver install, using direct-hp directly, this noise isnt there with noise reduction.
also without installed creative drivers (using windows standard drivers), the noise is completely gone without noise reduction.

samples:
Creative driver No NoiseReduction
http://www19.zippyshare.com/v/CE3g3zR5/file.html

Creative drivers with noise reduction (noise still audible) - maybe up the volume here
http://www19.zippyshare.com/v/1qxf1mfR/file.html

default-driver of windows10, after deinstall of creative drivers (this sounds like it should, comparable to my old x-fi):
http://www19.zippyshare.com/v/hPsQBTd4/file.html


----------



## Rogzy

On win10 64 mine looks like this after update - no headphone settings at all now.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rogzy*
> 
> On win10 64 mine looks like this after update - no headphone settings at all now.


Yes, you have to uninstall Sound Blaster Connect, remove the driver in device manager (delete it), and delete the Creative folder in Program Files. Then reinstall Sound Blaster Connect.

At least this worked for me, mine looked exactly like that after I first updated too. The software for the AE-5 still doesn't seem to be quite finished.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> what mode are you using? direct-hp only?
> try the following: *switch to 7.1 headphones and back to direct-hp.*
> 
> now record something on audacity. with and without noise reduction. there is a constant noise (peep tone) on the microphone.
> only after a fresh driver install, using direct-hp directly, this noise isnt there with noise reduction.
> also without installed creative drivers (using windows standard drivers), the noise is completely gone without noise reduction.


Wow, that was not good! The 7.1 headphone mode seemed to turn on some alternate audio processing that simply putting it back in Direct-HP mode didn't turn off?








edit: I did hear the peep after this.

A quick reinstall of the drivers, and being very careful about only using Direct-HP mode, seems to have restored it.

On a happy note (for me) this latest uninstall of everything creative or sound blaster related, uninstalling (and deleting) the driver out of device manager, rebooting and letting Windows 10 install the default driver, deleting the creative folder, and then reinstalling Sound Blaster Connect has fixed my Volume at 100% on reboot problem.









So, for my use case, everything is finally working perfectly. I am glad I only wanted the AE-5 to drive my HD 600s, the software still seems pretty bad for everything else (now that the impedance setting is saved).


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> it doesn't work in DirectHP mode


So how how do we get it to work? I need to lower the treble on my dt 990 pro lol. I am on my old audigy fx for now.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> So how how do we get it to work? I need to lower the treble on my dt 990 pro lol. I am on my old audigy fx for now.


headphone 7.1 will allow EQ to work


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> headphone 7.1 will allow EQ to work


Ok thanks. Is that a bug with the direct hp mode not working now or is is it intended. Also using 7.1 on dt990 pros won't sound odd?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Ok thanks. Is that a bug with the direct hp mode not working now or is is it intended. Also using 7.1 on dt990 pros won't sound odd?


the creative support told me this
Quote:


> We would like to inform you that EQ is not applicable for Direct HP. Direct mode bypasses the DSP of the soundcard to get the purest signal of the original source. No audio effects will be applied in this case.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> the creative support told me this


Well this sucks. Guess i will buy a DAC then and use my current sound card.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Well this sucks. Guess i will buy a DAC then and use my current sound card.


for music , use DirectHP then enable the music player EQ


----------



## Notor1ouS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Well this sucks. Guess i will buy a DAC then and use my current sound card.


whats the problem?
just use 7-1 HP setting, there is no 7.1 unless you activate it in the surround settings.

"7.1" and Direct sounds exactly the same on stock EQ.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> whats the problem?
> just use 7-1 HP setting, there is no 7.1 unless you activate it in the surround settings.
> 
> "7.1" and Direct sounds exactly the same on stock EQ.


Ok thank you very much for this clarification. I will test it out later today.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Ok thank you very much for this clarification. I will test it out later today.


While it is probably true that 96 KHz sounds the same as 384 KHz, Direct Mode _is_ different. My experiment with the mic port above proved it to me and you cannot use 192 or 384 KHz while not in direct mode.

If you were getting this card for its high sample rate DAC and headphone amp switching to any of the non-direct modes removes the benefit of the DAC. I think the same amp is used in both modes so not all is lost.

The issue is the chip that can do any audio processing doesn't support the high sampling rates so they are only supported when it is completely disabled.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Ok so did all the settings and using 7.1 now with the amp and everything works fine now. Only issue is my friends say i am not as clean through my mod mic as before. Might be some setting i have in windows wrong. I am using 24bit 96000hz. Anyone care to share some settings??


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Ok so did all the settings and using 7.1 now with the amp and everything works fine now. Only issue is my friends say i am not as clean through my mod mic as before. Might be some setting i have in windows wrong. I am using 24bit 96000hz. Anyone care to share some settings??


I had exactly the same issue


----------



## Notor1ouS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Ok so did all the settings and using 7.1 now with the amp and everything works fine now. Only issue is my friends say i am not as clean through my mod mic as before. Might be some setting i have in windows wrong. I am using 24bit 96000hz. Anyone care to share some settings??


can you record a sample?
I've the same issue (a constant peep tone) and someone on reddit reported that aswell.

it happens only on other settings than direct hp and when the driver is installed. (windows default drivers sound clean)

i already contacted creative and sent samples to them.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I had exactly the same issue


I can use this but then i won't be able to adjust the eq as i would like to. Also when i record stuff through shadowplay i am getting echo sounds. Any idea on that one??


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> can you record a sample?
> I've the same issue (a constant peep tone) and someone on reddit reported that aswell.
> 
> it happens only on other settings than direct hp and when the driver is installed. (windows default drivers sound clean)
> 
> i already contacted creative and sent samples to them.


Well i tried to through shadow play but it isn't even picking my voice up. Not sure why.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Ok so testing the Direct Hp mode now with EQ apo and it seems to be working out fine so far. What I find though is i don't seem to get the same amount of power in Direct HP mode that i get in 7.1 Hp mode.


----------



## Asmodian

Surely with the headphone gain all the way up it is more than loud enough?


----------



## Rogzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Yes, you have to uninstall Sound Blaster Connect, remove the driver in device manager (delete it), and delete the Creative folder in Program Files. Then reinstall Sound Blaster Connect.
> 
> At least this worked for me, mine looked exactly like that after I first updated too. The software for the AE-5 still doesn't seem to be quite finished.


Too lazy to reply, sry! Thx for the advice.

It was the uninstall of connect that fixed it for me, I think. I went to the add/remove programs settings and removed all creative installations then it worked correctly.

I find most of the options for sound etc do nothing on my pc, scout radar doesn't work (although it connects to my phone), heck the last version used to crash if i tried to open it from the taskbar. At least that's fixed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Ok so did all the settings and using 7.1 now with the amp and everything works fine now. Only issue is my friends say i am not as clean through my mod mic as before. Might be some setting i have in windows wrong. I am using 24bit 96000hz. Anyone care to share some settings??


I have a ModMic4. The card's amp doesn't seem to be strong enough, antlion actually recommend using a usb soundcard for mic input as those have enough amplification. I'm using an ancient logitech one i had lying around and it has fixed my sound quality problem.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> Surely with the headphone gain all the way up it is more than loud enough?


Not as clean though. Something is off with this sound card it may just be the drivers. What i can tell for sure 100% is this.....

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HERNVFM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A2Q0JVLI22BSVA&psc=1

I used these on my 990 pro 250ohm and while it can't drive them to the max(which is madness you will go deaf) This sounds soooooo much better. SOOOOOO much better. I am using the same EQ as well and perfect. I will buy my own. This sound card was a let down. Certainly not as good as their other cards in the past and others has said so on different forums.


----------



## scare19

my headset has 50 ohm impedence, which is the best range for amp ? 1-31 or 32-149 ?


----------



## Asmodian

32-149, the lower number is the more important one, you need enough power to drive them properly.


----------



## scare19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> 32-149, the lower number is the more important one, you need enough power to drive them properly.


I don't understand why creative change amplification option, before i used 32 ohm because the next step was 150 ohm and i don't want to kill my sennheiser

Inviato dal mio HTC 10 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scare19*
> 
> I don't understand why creative change amplification option, before i used 32 ohm because the next step was 150 ohm and i don't want to kill my sennheiser


I don't think Creative changed anything about how it works, only the names of the settings. With the older drivers the last two settings didn't do anything and the low numbers in the new settings match the three settings that actually did something in the old drivers.

Protecting your headphones isn't a super precise thing, as always simply remember to not set your headphone to 100% volume with very loud audio.


----------



## scare19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> I don't think Creative changed anything about how it works, only the names of the settings. With the older drivers the last two settings didn't do anything and the low numbers in the new settings match the three settings that actually did something in the old drivers.
> 
> Protecting your headphones isn't a super precise thing, as always simply remember to not set your headphone to 100% volume with very loud audio.


My master volume is 75% and on headset volume slider is near the middle, so do i set 32-149 for my sennheiser game zero with 50 ohm impedence ?


----------



## Asmodian

Yes, 32-149 is the correct setting for 50 ohm impedance.


----------



## iLUdiONisTA

Mine are 38 ohm impedance, should I go 32-149 ohm too?

I notice when passing from direct HP to 7.1 headphone to direct HP again the sound turns very loud and messes up the options, have to reboot to solve


----------



## Asmodian

I am not sure, that is very close. Do you like it pretty loud or not? If you do turn it up a bit I would use 32-150, using a lower setting can limit low frequencies even when the total volume is the same.

Yes, the drivers are not very good.


----------



## djsolidsnake86

hi to all there is the possibility in the drivers to switch from headphones to speakers with a hotkey? (like the app sbzswitcher for soundblaster z cards) ? os is possible make a script or a externel app for have more options like hotkeys?


----------



## Asmodian

I do not think so, there are no hotkey options in Sound Blaster Connect 2 and it doesn't seem developed enough to have an external API for 3rd party applications to implement, I could be wrong though.


----------



## iLUdiONisTA

I dont like high volume, medium/low is the point for me. I use the headphones specialy for games, I m afraid that a low impedance dont map every sound.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLUdiONisTA*
> 
> I m afraid that a low impedance *dont map every sound*.


That is what I notice when using too low of impedance, but that is when using 32-150 with 300 ohm headphones.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLUdiONisTA*
> 
> I dont like high volume, medium/low is the point for me. I use the headphones specialy for games, I m afraid that a low impedance dont map every sound.


It shouldn't matter which "impedance" setting you choose, as long as it gets loud enough for your liking.
The headphones will draw the same amount power on any of the settings, as long as the relative volume is set to the same with the windows volume.

Only if you want to listen very loud, and you have to max out volume on the lowest impedance setting, there could be a benefit to choose the next higher impedance setting.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> It shouldn't matter which "impedance" setting you choose, as long as it gets loud enough for your liking.
> The headphones will draw the same amount power on any of the settings, as long as the relative volume is set to the same with the windows volume.
> 
> Only if you want to listen very loud, and you have to max out volume on the lowest impedance setting, there could be a benefit to choose the next higher impedance setting.


This is not true.

The amount of power required is very different for different frequencies. At even low volumes I get roll off at low hertz with the low impedance setting, it sounds much better when I use the higher impedance setting even after adjusting the volume to be similar to the volume at lower settings.

You do not want the amp clipping the intensities of any frequencies.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> This is not true.
> 
> The amount of power required is very different for different frequencies. At even low volumes I get roll off at low hertz with the low impedance setting, it sounds much better when I use the higher impedance setting even after adjusting the volume to be similar to the volume at lower settings.
> 
> You do not want the amp clipping the intensities of any frequencies.


The same relative volume means same voltage, means headphones draw the same amount of current from the same outputstage of the soundcard.
All you get with the higher impedance settings is the potential of more voltage, which don't come into play if you listen at low volume.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> The same relative volume means same voltage, means headphones draw the same amount of current from the same outputstage of the soundcard.
> All you get with the higher impedance settings is the potential of more voltage, which don't come into play if you listen at low volume.


This is true with a 1 KHz test tone but not a dynamic frequency, 100 Hz usually takes more voltage than 1 KHz. If the amp limits the voltage you can get the same volume for 1 KHz but not for 100 Hz.

This will depend of the impedance of the headphones at all frequencies. My HD 600s can get reasonably loud using the 16-31 ohm option but they do not sound as good as they do when using the 150-600 ohm option at the same apparent volume. I don't think this is placebo, I have noticed it listening to them cold and checked the setting only to find that the setting wasn't being saved (hardly conclusive, I know). It sounds very different to me and I wasn't expecting it. I used the lowest setting when I first got the card because I don't like it that loud anyway. After hearing the difference I was disappointed that I needed to only use the bottom half of the volume range, I would prefer to use the lower setting so that even at 100% I wouldn't blow out my eardrums. If only it didn't sound worse.









I am curious what aspect of the amp is being limited by this setting. Are we changing a voltage limit, a current limit, or a power limit? It is hard to know what is happening technically without knowing exactly what is being limited.

Here is the impedance curve for my headphones:


----------



## Gonzalez07

can anyone who owns this card confirm you have to reset the ohms gain after each restart?


----------



## Asmodian

Not with the current drivers, see the OP to reinstall them. For some reason they do not install correctly a lot of the time.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gonzalez07*
> 
> can anyone who owns this card confirm you have to reset the ohms gain after each restart?


the newest driver fixed that


----------



## Gonzalez07

i see. thx good to know


----------



## MSim

I watched a video showing when you click on BLASTERX EXPERIENCE icon, it would change the BasterX Acoustic Engine settings. When i try that, it doesn't change the BlasterX Acoustic Engine settings.



I figured out my issue, under setup i need to select Headphones not Direct HP. I have no clue what Direct HP is, but it will disable all the software audio tweaking settings.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSim*
> 
> I figured out my issue, under setup i need to select Headphones not Direct HP. I have no clue what Direct HP is, but it will disable all the software audio tweaking settings.


Direct HP mode will bypass the sound processor which does audio tweaking settings.
It's some "audiophile" mode.


----------



## mikailmohammed

So if you guys care about quality and things that just work properly get this.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HERNVFM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I am tossing that soundblaster so far away now.


----------



## TheBloodEagle

You assume the only function of a soundcard is fidelity and that's probably why soundcards are dead.


----------



## Fiercy

Anyone has any opinion on which is better using this card to generate surround sound and mix it to spdif and listen through Shiit stack or should I use on board dac and amp are they better price wise they aren't that far.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Anyone has any opinion on which is better using this card to generate surround sound and mix it to spdif and listen through Shiit stack or should I use on board dac and amp are they better price wise they aren't that far.


I don't understand your english.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Anyone has any opinion on which is better using this card to generate surround sound and mix it to spdif and listen through Shiit stack or should I use on board dac and amp are they better price wise they aren't that far.


If i didn't already own a shiit stack before, i wouldn't bother with SPDIF and only use the soundcard, otherwise i would probably use the SPDIF option for peace of mind reasons.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> Anyone has any opinion on which is better using this card to generate surround sound and mix it to spdif and listen through Shiit stack or should I use on board dac and amp are they better price wise they aren't that far.


As far as I heard the ae5 can't do Dolby surround.. can anyone confirm?


----------



## iLUdiONisTA

http://support.creative.com/kb/ShowArticle.aspx?sid=139102

FAQ 18...No Dolby


----------



## thuNDa

It's not about dolby, but headphone virtual surround.


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> It's not about dolby, but headphone virtual surround.


It does do headphone virtual surround but that has nothing to do with Dolby or what anyone asked.

That FAQ entry is about encoding multichannel to AC3 or DTS (or even simple downmixing to Dolby stereo), which the AE5 does not do.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmodian*
> 
> It does do headphone virtual surround but that has nothing to do with Dolby or what anyone asked.
> 
> That FAQ entry is about encoding multichannel to AC3 or DTS (or even simple downmixing to Dolby stereo), which the AE5 does not do.


It's a response to what Fiercy asked, which was misunderstood as Surround ala Dolby, and not headphone surround which is the only sense one can make of that post from fiercy (shiitstack is related to headphone only).


----------



## Asmodian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> It's a response to what Fiercy asked, which was misunderstood as Surround ala Dolby, and not headphone surround which is the only sense one can make of that post from fiercy (shiitstack is related to headphone only).


I see, the question was if it would be better to generate a stereo virtual 7.1 to send via SPDIF to the stereo DACs in the Shiitstack, or simply plug the headphones into the AE-5 directly?

In that case, I don't know. It should work but the SPDIF-Out only supports up to 24 bit, 96 kHz (if that matters to you). I assume the AE-5 can output its virtual 7.1 headphone mode via SPDIF but I am not even sure of that.


----------



## Fiercy

I am sorry for the confusing post my mind get's ahead of me sometimes.

Previously I had Sound Blaster Z sending sound via SPDIF to my Schiit Stack Modi and Magni these are external DAC and Headphone Amplifier. Now Sound Blaster Z mixer stopped working for some reason so I had to replace the card. Now that the price of AE-5 149$ is very close to the price of the Shiit Stack 199$. My question was is it worth it to keep the stack and keep using the sound card for virtual surround sound only or should I just plug the headphones directly into the card.

Basically is the DAC and Amplifier in AE-5 better or worse then what Modi 2 and Magni 2 use.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> If i didn't already own a shiit stack before, i wouldn't bother with SPDIF and only use the soundcard, otherwise i would probably use the SPDIF option for peace of mind reasons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiercy*
> 
> I am sorry for the confusing post my mind get's ahead of me sometimes.
> 
> Previously I had Sound Blaster Z sending sound via SPDIF to my Schiit Stack Modi and Magni these are external DAC and Headphone Amplifier. Now Sound Blaster Z mixer stopped working for some reason so I had to replace the card. Now that the price of AE-5 149$ is very close to the price of the Shiit Stack 199$. My question was is it worth it to keep the stack and keep using the sound card for virtual surround sound only or should I just plug the headphones directly into the card.
> 
> Basically is the DAC and Amplifier in AE-5 better or worse then what Modi 2 and Magni 2 use.


Schiit stakc is soo much better than it. I tried them with my 990 pro 250ohm and the sound is completely different. Stack and other external dac/amps sound a lot better. You can use something like eq apo for a eq and use the virtual surround setting in it also.


----------



## MSim

Anyone having issues with sound not working after reboot? This happens at random for me. If i mess with speaker config, the sound will work again. Fresh install of windows didn't make any difference..

Creative support told me to try the following:
Disable the Fast Startup/Boot feature on both Windows and the motherboard BIOS settings (didn't fix it)
If possible, increase the POST delay time in the motherboard BIOS settings (didn't fix it)
Disable the onboard audio from BIOS menu (already disabled)
Update Chipset/BIOS drivers from the motherboard's support site (using the latest chipset/bios drivers for my ASUS HERO Z270)

I do have Logitech gaming software and Corsair CUE software installed. Don't know if that might be causing a conflict with Sound Blaster Connect 2 software.

Support told me they hope to release a software update by the end of October 2017.


----------



## Notor1ouS

I've to switch my sound mode aswell after reboot, but only sometimes. otherwise i hear nothing.

Mainboard: asus p8z68 deluxe, latest bios.

the biggest mess is the microphone jack, white noise issues and a constant peep tone (though it's not loud) . also low volume. creative said they will fix it in the October update. tried different microphones.

actually was thinking to sell it and get an external device. where can i get informations/reviews which devices are good within 100-150€ range? using beyerdynamic dt990 250ohm.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> I've to switch my sound mode aswell after reboot, but only sometimes. otherwise i hear nothing.
> 
> Mainboard: asus p8z68 deluxe, latest bios.
> 
> the biggest mess is the microphone jack, white noise issues and a constant peep tone (though it's not loud) . also low volume. creative said they will fix it in the October update. tried different microphones.
> 
> actually was thinking to sell it and get an external device. where can i get informations/reviews which devices are good within 100-150€ range? using beyerdynamic dt990 250ohm.


ALL of the issues you have i have had and got fed up. I bought this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01HERNVFM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Now it has enough power for me to push the DT990 pro 250ohm. If you have the cash and willing to spend on something good there is this...

https://www.amazon.com/SMSL-M6-Converter-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B014P5HQ34/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1507628986&sr=1-1&keywords=smsl+m6

For my mod mic 5 i use my old sound card from creative. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EO6X4XG/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

All my friends tell me this sounds the best and cleanest through discord.

The DT990 pro sounds so much better with the external dac and amps. They are not overbight and become super clean.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSim*
> 
> Anyone having issues with sound not working after reboot? This happens at random for me. If i mess with speaker config, the sound will work again. Fresh install of windows didn't make any difference..
> 
> Creative support told me to try the following:
> Disable the Fast Startup/Boot feature on both Windows and the motherboard BIOS settings (didn't fix it)
> If possible, increase the POST delay time in the motherboard BIOS settings (didn't fix it)
> Disable the onboard audio from BIOS menu (already disabled)
> Update Chipset/BIOS drivers from the motherboard's support site (using the latest chipset/bios drivers for my ASUS HERO Z270)
> 
> I do have Logitech gaming software and Corsair CUE software installed. Don't know if that might be causing a conflict with Sound Blaster Connect 2 software.
> 
> Support told me they hope to release a software update by the end of October 2017.


Make sure you are on the latest drivers.


----------



## MSim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Make sure you are on the latest drivers.


I'm using the latest drivers/BIOS for my motherboard (ASUS HERO Z270)

BIOS: Version 1009 2017/08/04
Chipset: Version 11.7.0.1014 2017/07/19
Samsung driver: Samsung_NVM_Express_Driver_22
SBC2 Driver/software: BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_1_22_0

What i find weird about Sound Blaster AE-5 sound card, you can hear the sound card turn on. It happens after you can see your desktop.

Creative support latest response to me "Please note this issue cannot be replicated on our side. What we can advise is for you to wait for a new driver build and try if the issue still persist.

Hopefully the new software fixes this issue.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSim*
> 
> I'm using the latest drivers/BIOS for my motherboard (ASUS HERO Z270)
> 
> BIOS: Version 1009 2017/08/04
> Chipset: Version 11.7.0.1014 2017/07/19
> Samsung driver: Samsung_NVM_Express_Driver_22
> SBC2 Driver/software: BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_1_22_0
> 
> What i find weird about Sound Blaster AE-5 sound card, you can hear the sound card turn on. It happens after you can see your desktop.
> 
> Creative support latest response to me "Please note this issue cannot be replicated on our side. What we can advise is for you to wait for a new driver build and try if the issue still persist.
> 
> Hopefully the new software fixes this issue.


That sound is the amp turning in. I get it with external amps as well. But drivers are so messed up I got fed up and am never going back to a sound card. My external dac/amp was plug and play. I use eq apo for small adjustments.


----------



## djsolidsnake86

guys there is a way for change on the fly output from speaker to headphones? a link or a hotkey?
if not, i must go everytime inside the panel and change this setting?


----------



## Glasofruix

Whoopsie daisy


----------



## MSim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsolidsnake86*
> 
> guys there is a way for change on the fly output from speaker to headphones? a link or a hotkey?
> if not, i must go everytime inside the panel and change this setting?


I don't see any way to do that on the fly. I notice youtube video will stop playing if switch between speaker setup.


----------



## DonTheKang

I've had the 'Creative Sound BlasterX AE-5' for months now, and I've learned to love it, but at the same time it's been the bane of a lot of issues in my daily use. This is because of the 'Direct HP' sound setting in the software, which I like to use as much as I can. When I'm using Direct HP mode, the sound stops working entirely when I launch a good portion of my games (on steam). Also whenever I play a song on 'MusicBee' (music player) it will display many errors and the song/s won't work... until I reset the driver by changing my playback device from my sound card to my monitor speakers, and back to the sound card again. Suddenly it starts working again. And with some of my games ('Life is Strange: Before the Storm' and 'Middle-Earth: Shadow of War') the sound will work on Direct HP mode, but everything will sound very loud and distorted. Because of the many problems, I've been forced to switch to the 'Headphones' (Surround Sound 7.1) mode whenever I'd like to play a good portion of my games. There's nothing wrong with Surround Sound, but Direct HP gives a lot more clarity and sound quality to everything, fully utilizing its DAC. With one my most recent games ('The Forest') it wouldn't let the game run until I switched from Direct HP to Headphones mode. It was actually stopping the game from starting up... which is absolutely ridiculous. With all of that said and out of the way, I would love to hear if anyone else gets these same issues using Direct HP mode, and if anybody may be able to propose a fix to this awful issue. Thanks in advance! - Don R.


----------



## p6kotik

i have the same problem.
also i must plug my headphone on the front of my case, if i plug it directly on the back of my sound card it's not reconized as headphone.


----------



## iLUdiONisTA

I have a similar problem, I use Direct HP too and notice that the driver is buggy. Sometimes when switching too D Hp the sound is very loud, other times the sound is too low, sometimes is distorced, my solution is rebbot until it stays normal. And I cant risk switching between speakers and headphones just because it can snap again.

Is just a great hardware with a lame/****y/aweful/alpha state software.

Its unreal how creative is suporting this card.

My hope is to find some 3rd party drivers.


----------



## DonTheKang

Hi again, great news! I fixed my problem without the need of completeing any of the steps that support asked me to try. I noticed that on the Sound BlasterX AE-5 driver download page, there was a new version available (3.2.5.0, I previously had 3.1.22.0). I installed the new driver/software version without the need of any rigorous steps that I had to take the last time I updated my software version, and I restarted my computer. After my computer restarted, my issues were immediately resolved! All the issues I listed in the previous post have disapeared, and all it took was for me to install the new driver/software version! Anyway, I hope I didn't waste anyone's time at all, thanks! - Don R.


----------



## MSim

Creative Connect 2 Version 3.2.5.0 failed to fix my audio not working after startup (at random). I made sure to install the latest version while in clean boot mode.

I have Sennheiser GAME ZERO 50 Ohm headset.


----------



## shadowxaero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> what mode are you using? direct-hp only?
> try the following: switch to 7.1 headphones and back to direct-hp.
> 
> now record something on audacity. with and without noise reduction. there is a constant noise (peep tone) on the microphone.
> only after a fresh driver install, using direct-hp directly, this noise isnt there with noise reduction.
> also without installed creative drivers (using windows standard drivers), the noise is completely gone without noise reduction.
> 
> samples:
> Creative driver No NoiseReduction
> http://www19.zippyshare.com/v/CE3g3zR5/file.html
> 
> Creative drivers with noise reduction (noise still audible) - maybe up the volume here
> http://www19.zippyshare.com/v/1qxf1mfR/file.html
> 
> default-driver of windows10, after deinstall of creative drivers (this sounds like it should, comparable to my old x-fi):
> http://www19.zippyshare.com/v/hPsQBTd4/file.html


I am having this exact same issue. No change with the newer drivers either...even after clean install I get the same noise. Only works when I don't install the drivers...


----------



## Notor1ouS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowxaero*
> 
> I am having this exact same issue. No change with the newer drivers either...even after clean install I get the same noise. Only works when I don't install the drivers...


everyone should report that problem.

i dont know what creative was thinking of releasing such a faulty soundcard.


----------



## Vajet1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notor1ouS*
> 
> everyone should report that problem.
> 
> i dont know what creative was thinking of releasing such a faulty soundcard.


So I buy this all new sound card and hope to improve the quality of my gaming setup and the microphone sounds like an old analogue tape record. What the **** Creative... how can they even advertise quality when this is the result. I'm kinda mad right now. I got the exact same microphone phenomenon you recorded....


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vajet1*
> 
> So I buy this all new sound card and hope to improve the quality of my gaming setup and the microphone sounds like an old analogue tape record. What the **** Creative... how can they even advertise quality when this is the result. I'm kinda mad right now. I got the exact same microphone phenomenon you recorded....


This is why my sound card from them is on the ground and I bought a cheap dac amp combo for 60usd and it sounds wayyyyyyyy better. For my mod mic 5 I am using the creative labs sound card I had before that cost me 30usd.


----------



## TrixX

Well, having got an AE-5 I've now run into driver issues with the latest drivers and Sound Blaster Connect 2.

Not sure the software is at fault, but the drivers are breaking the Windows 10 UI functionality. Start Menu is unresponsive, New UI Settings etc. are unresponsive and right clicking on icons or applications in the Taskbar are unresponsive.

Right clicking on the Taskbar in blank space works, though not all the sub-menus function correctly, Task Manager does work though.

Seems to be a plug-n-play device detection issue though, not sure what or why, but it's always there on restart when it wasn't present prior to the driver install which was a clear break point on a newly installed version of Windows.

Anyone else run into this and if so is there a known solution?

EDIT: Definitely not the software, either driver or defective card. One of the two. Seeing as the issue only cropped up with the Fall Creator's update I'm willing to bet Driver.


----------



## Blacknach

Hi all, i have the ae-5 for one week and i have the same problems with mic too, try 3 diferents mic and same problems a lot of rear noise like a fan.
But my question is that i conect the case front panel to headphone and mic, headphone works perfect but mic don´t work at all, i try with the onboard soundcard and go perfectly. Someone have the same problem? not working mic on frontpanel.
Yesterday touching record options on windows panel soundcard turn crazy and make a piiiiii constant and loud, i have to reset pc, this only pass me one time. I´m thinking in return the card but i like a lot the sound on games and the 0 electric noise on my headset akg 701q.


----------



## AA junkie

I use speakers and as you can see in the screenshot I choosed the *Direct* option.
Is this the equivalent of the Direct HP that headphone users choose ?
Can you please confirm me that by choosing *Direct* for my speakers, the soundcard bypasses all the enhancements and EQ settings ?
I am asking cause the various options(surround, crystalizer etc) are not greyed out, and Connect control panel allows me to change them(cannot hear any differences though so I guess they are bypassed???).
I want to ask also if you think that the *Tower* option is the apropriate for my two Magnat speakers.
https://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Monitor-Supreme-Regallautsprecher-schwarz/dp/B001GNC0KS


----------



## TrixX

Yes direct bypasses all the software changes. Using Stereo is the same as direct but with the software processing like EQ and Crystalliser.


----------



## Vajet1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacknach*
> 
> But my question is that i conect the case front panel to headphone and mic, headphone works perfect but mic don´t work at all, i try with the onboard soundcard and go perfectly. Someone have the same problem? not working mic on frontpanel.


There's an option someone in the connect app where you can choose between rear and front mic. Sometimes the front option is missing after reboot for some reason but normally it works. I got the driver working in direct mode and noise reduction enabled, now my microphone sounds crisp but I had other weird phenomenons with the software. Like once, while playing a game, the sound suddenly and without any futher do just went up to 100% and neither mute nor volume bar could change it. I had to reboot the machine to get rid of it. Also after reboot, the mic settings reset to default for some reason. What I did now is I completely removed the connect app from autostart and for some reason it seems remember the settings this way. I really don't need any of the fancy stuff of that sound card, I just want proper audio... The driver and software are terrible and buggy as hell. I have no idea how this made it through QA and it's no wonder consumer sound cards are a dying breed when you have an experience like that.


----------



## AA junkie

The Connect installer gives you the option to install only the driver and avoid installing the Connect software/suite.

I am facing some minor issues and as I use only *direct mode* for my speakers and I also don't have headphones, I want to experiment installing only the driver.

Does anybody knows if my speakers will be in *direct mode* by default by installing only the driver ?


----------



## Blacknach

Thanks you for the reply Vajet1 , i find the option to select the mic fount. I´m on direct hp and if we select the option of no startup with windows the settings are saved. Thanks for tip. I hope that creative fix things wiht next drivers


----------



## rstava

I have some other issues with this card.
In my old pc it workt perfectly, no issues at all.
I bought a new computer now, and i cant even find the card in the system, i thought the card was broken, and tried it in the old computer.
Everything worked fine. Tried to switch pcie slot, but still dont work. Have anyone had this problem?
New motherboard is ASUS ROG Strix Z370-E Gaming.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> This is why my sound card from them is on the ground and I bought a cheap dac amp combo for 60usd and it sounds wayyyyyyyy better. For my mod mic 5 I am using the creative labs sound card I had before that cost me 30usd.


wait, so are u saying the mod mic 5 sucks?? i have it and have yet to truly test it.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> wait, so are u saying the mod mic 5 sucks?? i have it and have yet to truly test it.


Nah its great what sucks is the sound card.


----------



## shazadameen

I don't think I have experienced these issues. Not sure about 2 and 3 but volume definitely stays at whatever level it was set before reboot. However, I've noticed that the card makes a single click/pop sound upon pc startup and shutdown. Does your card make it too? I think the card has one mechanical takamisawa switch/relay and this is what produces this spring-like click. Conexant drivers help a lot to make the whole things so easy.


----------



## lokenmtp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Well, having got an AE-5 I've now run into driver issues with the latest drivers and Sound Blaster Connect 2.
> 
> Not sure the software is at fault, but the drivers are breaking the Windows 10 UI functionality. Start Menu is unresponsive, New UI Settings etc. are unresponsive and right clicking on icons or applications in the Taskbar are unresponsive.
> 
> Right clicking on the Taskbar in blank space works, though not all the sub-menus function correctly, Task Manager does work though.
> 
> Seems to be a plug-n-play device detection issue though, not sure what or why, but it's always there on restart when it wasn't present prior to the driver install which was a clear break point on a newly installed version of Windows.
> 
> Anyone else run into this and if so is there a known solution?
> 
> EDIT: Definitely not the software, either driver or defective card. One of the two. Seeing as the issue only cropped up with the Fall Creator's update I'm willing to bet Driver.


I am having the exact same issue with a new PC and windows 10 FCU fully updated.

As soon as I install the latest ae-5 package (drivers+connect2: BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_2_5_0.exe) the metro UI breaks, no start menu and broken taskbar as you described.

If I uninstall everything AE-5 related then things go back to normal.

I will add on top of that, that I found no way to make the card work with a 4.0 speaker configuration (2 front and 2 back directly plugged to the soundcard front and rear jacks) with no center speaker or subwoofer.

The card ignores the Microsoft 5.1 configuration wizard about the missing speakers and there is no option in the connect 2 software either.

The result is missing voices in movies and games since they try to output to speakers that simply aren't there.

The creative support doesn't seem to have a clue so I'm pretty close to just returning the card.

For reference here's my setup, if you need more details, PM:

Win10 Pro 64 FCU (1709, up to date)
Intel 8700K
Asus rog Strix z370-G Gaming Wi-Fi (latest FW)
Samsung 960 pro 512 (latest samsung nvme drivers)
MSI Armor 1080 (latest drivers 388)


----------



## TrixX

I'm going to do some testing this week with different Win 10 versions and see if it's 100% reproducible on the 1709 version of Windows 10 instead of the 1703 or older. If so it's Creative's continually **** driver team again.


----------



## lokenmtp

Alright, what's interesting is we have really different setups (only thing in common is samsung SSDs !).

So it would seem that the FCU is indeed the culprit.

Thx for testing, I'm still battling with the creative support but it's not going anywhere for now.


----------



## Curseair

Just bought this card on a whim pretty much, Have a Z at the moment, Was debating on getting an external amp and dac but they are more expensive, If I get any trouble with drivers it's getting took out of my PC immediately and sent back, Should be here in a few hours.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Fx audio dac x6 sounds better than that sound card and costs 60usd. Never again with me and soundblaster.


----------



## AA junkie

http://support.creative.com/Downloads/welcome.aspx

If you go to the manual selection feature at the bottom of the page and select : English, Win10 64 bit
it will ofer you a driver that is released on *13 Oct 17*.

In the main page there is a driver with the same version(BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_2_5_0), same relase notes, and same size but with *20 Nov 17* as release date.

Does anybody has any clues on this ?
I just installed the one released on the 20th of November and while it solved a little issue I had with the October release I doubt that it's a different driver.
In device manager the driver version and date is the same as before.(6.0.105.11, 18 Sep 2017)


----------



## spackmanbr

I emailed them a while back to note the driver date issue. They acknowledged that it was an issue with the site and said that it would be fixed immediately... Over a month ago. The driver version number is what matters, not the date.


----------



## lokenmtp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokenmtp*
> 
> I will add on top of that, that I found no way to make the card work with a 4.0 speaker configuration (2 front and 2 back directly plugged to the soundcard front and rear jacks) with no center speaker or subwoofer.
> 
> The card ignores the Microsoft 5.1 configuration wizard about the missing speakers and there is no option in the connect 2 software either.
> 
> The result is missing voices in movies and games since they try to output to speakers that simply aren't there.
> 
> The creative support doesn't seem to have a clue so I'm pretty close to just returning the card.


Got an answer from the creative support regarding the absence of support for 4.0 (no center voice).

_"Thank you for your patience with us.

We would like to inform you that the Sound Blaster AE-5 does not natively support 4 channels setup.

The method of upmixing in old Sound Blaster X-Fi cards are different as they basically duplicate channels to provide the surround effect.

In this case, we will take this as a feedback and we will submit this feedback to our product team if there is anything that can be worked out. But, at this juncture, we couldn't promise if this will be implemented in the future driver updates but, I will be glad to let them know about this."_

*So people be advised : The AE-5 forces you to buy a "5.1 kit", it is no longer possible to use your HI-FI speakers or studio monitors directly plugged into the soundcard, what a shame...*


----------



## lokenmtp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lokenmtp*
> 
> I will add on top of that, that I found no way to make the card work with a 4.0 speaker configuration (2 front and 2 back directly plugged to the soundcard front and rear jacks) with no center speaker or subwoofer.
> 
> The card ignores the Microsoft 5.1 configuration wizard about the missing speakers and there is no option in the connect 2 software either.
> 
> The result is missing voices in movies and games since they try to output to speakers that simply aren't there.


I just got an answer from the creative support that confirms 4.0 (no center speaker) is unsupported :

_"Thank you for your patience with us.

We would like to inform you that the Sound Blaster AE-5 does not natively support 4 channels setup.

The method of upmixing in old Sound Blaster X-Fi cards are different as they basically duplicate channels to provide the surround effect.

In this case, we will take this as a feedback and we will submit this feedback to our product team if there is anything that can be worked out. But, at this juncture, we couldn't promise if this will be implemented in the future driver updates but, I will be glad to let them know about this."_

*So people be advised : The AE-5 forces you to buy a "5.1 kit", it is no longer possible to connect your HI-FI speakers or studio monitors directly to your sound card, what a shame...*


----------



## MSim

Anyone else have issues with no sound after reboot, unless you mess with "Select Speaker Configuration"? Creative support has been worthless about this issue.

I have tried just about everything i can think of to fix it.
Fresh install of driver/software
Fresh install of driver/software during clean boot
Fresh install of Windows 10
Disabling fast boot
Changed POST delay from 3 to 10 seconds


----------



## AA junkie

@MSim
I had a *different* issue that seemed to be resolved by using the *Recovery* function of the Settings tab in SB Connect 2 control panel.
I know it sounds silly as you already tried a clean install of your os,
but my issue persisted no matter I cleaned my pc from every trace of Creative software and re-install it from scratch several times.
I don't think that the Recovery function will solve your issue if a fresh install of windows didn't, but you can give it a try.


----------



## MSim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AA junkie*
> 
> @MSim
> I had a *different* issue that seemed to be resolved by using the *Recovery* function of the Settings tab in SB Connect 2 control panel.
> I know it sounds silly as you already tried a clean install of your os,
> but my issue persisted no matter I cleaned my pc from every trace of Creative software and re-install it from scratch several times.
> I don't think that the Recovery function will solve your issue if a fresh install of windows didn't, but you can give it a try.


I will give that a try.


----------



## Pex365

Hye everyone,

I am new here. I got my AE-5 a couple of days ago and struggling with some issues:

1. Everytime I wake up my pc from standby, I hear no sound. I am forced to switch in the software between stereo and headset, then I have sound again. I already deinstalled the software and deleted the creative folder and reinstalled the software again but no luck. I am using the latest driver.

2. I am still waiting for my 7.1 boxes. So I am using my stereo boxes on my desktop. But where do I connect the audio cable? If I put it in the Line-Out I hear very strange sounds coming out of my boxes, but not what it should be. The only option that is working is to put the audio cabln in the headphone connector. Is this correct or am I missing something?

Thx for your help.

Pex365


----------



## MSim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pex365*
> 
> Hye everyone,
> 
> I am new here. I got my AE-5 a couple of days ago and struggling with some issues:
> 
> 1. Everytime I wake up my pc from standby, I hear no sound. I am forced to switch in the software between stereo and headset, then I have sound again. I already deinstalled the software and deleted the creative folder and reinstalled the software again but no luck. I am using the latest driver.
> 
> 2. I am still waiting for my 7.1 boxes. So I am using my stereo boxes on my desktop. But where do I connect the audio cable? If I put it in the Line-Out I hear very strange sounds coming out of my boxes, but not what it should be. The only option that is working is to put the audio cabln in the headphone connector. Is this correct or am I missing something?
> 
> Thx for your help.
> 
> Pex365


You might have to do like i did. Here are the steps Creative Support had me do to fix sound not working after reboot, unless i continue to screw with audio setup like you have to do.

1. Go to Control Panel -- Apps and Features and remove all Creative/Sound Blaster softwares. Do not restart the computer, even if prompted so.
2. Go to Device Manager -- Audio, Video and Game Controllers and right-click on each Creative/Sound Blaster entry, then select Properties and from the Driver tab choose Uninstall/Remove. Repeat the procedure with each of them. Do not restart the computer, even if prompted so.
3. Use Windows Search on your hard drive(s) to locate the Creative folder and delete it.
4. Download the following file and save it in a known location. Do not launch it for the moment.

Sound Blaster Connect for Windows
File Name : BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_2_5_0.exe (latest drive as of 12/01/2017)
LINK: http://support.creative.com/downloads/download.aspx?nDownloadId=100196

5. Disconnect the computer from the internet and restart.
6. With the internet connection still inactive, install the previously downloaded software, then restart again.

7. Are you experiencing the same issues?

If you are, please try the following troubleshooting steps for us to further assess your case.

1. Keep the internet connection disabled and repeat steps 1 to 3 of the previous procedure, then restart.
2. Play a soundtrack stored on your hard disk with Windows Media Player. Are you able to hear it?
3. Restart the computer (internet connection still disabled) and play the same soundtrack. Are you able to hear it?


----------



## Pex365

@MSim: Thank you very, very much.

I tried your suggestion twice. The first time it did not work as it should. I fogot to deactivate my internet connection.

The second time I disabled my internet and followed your tip. And finally it is working.

Again, thx a lot.

Pex365


----------



## Margusx

First i ask from myself why i bought that card card is nice but 1 silly question do humans can hear 384kHz i can normally hear up to 18kHz to hear higher i have to amplify to hear something from it
i think to sell products have to mfg beyond human hearings.
here is simple test
http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/
But maybe i wrong try these tests without amplify


----------



## Asmodian

No, obviously humans cannot hear 384KHz. According to the nyquist theorem the sample rate must be twice the frequency you want to represent. Humans don't hear above ~22KHz at the absolute best so 48KHz is all we need to represent all audio we can hear.

However, you need higher sampling rates to be able to process audio without artifacts or impacting higher frequencies. 384KHz is total overkill and compatibility is bad in my experiance. 32bit @ 192KHz is fine.


----------



## Tiihokatti




----------



## Yokbob833

Hi guys, i will receive the ae-5 next week and I would like to know how to use this card with the analog input of my homecinema sony dn-850? My system is actually 3.0 (1 center and 2 front). Which output do I need to use on the sound card and what inputs do I have to use on my hc to have the best quality?
I guess using analog output is the best option with a dac like this but when I will watch movies can I get sound on my 3 speakers using only the 2 analogs output of the card? Many thanks


----------



## rv8000

I've been avoiding this card due to all the bad rap it's been getting for drivers, what's the general consensus on the quality/software performance with the latest drivers? Are there still any major issues?


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I've been avoiding this card due to all the bad rap it's been getting for drivers, what's the general consensus on the quality/software performance with the latest drivers? Are there still any major issues?


I bought the card 3 weeks ago now, No issues with drivers etc, Hope it stays that way.


----------



## Vajet1

Still got the same microphone issues (e.g. weird noise that someone already recorded and posted in this thread). They tried to 'fix' it in 3.2.5.0 by lowering the default microphone boost from 30 to 10 but it just doesn't fix the issue in general. Also, sometimes the settings of the Connect App are just differently than I saved them. For example on microphone settings the "Smart Volume" turned to "On" is not being saved here, I have to turn it on after every reboot. I am really not happy with the current state of the app. Also, an issue I had twice now within a month was that the sound volume suddently and without any further do (was just talking to people on "discord") went up to 100% and all windows volume settings (mute, volume bar) are completely ignored. I could only fix this by rebooting. I think Creative does a terrible job with software. It was bad in the past... is why people made custom drivers and stuff but it's even getting worse the more 'features' they wanna put in the driver software. I personally just want clean crisp sound and low cpu burden is all.


----------



## Raider0001

Does the impedance switch for headphones work for any of You guys using front panel case output ? mine doesn't do anything, doesn't limit anything, and If i set it to the lowest value i think it would still burn my 32 ohm headphones at max volume


----------



## Asmodian

No, the impedance switch is only for the "Direct HP" port on the back of the card (and it only turns up the power so it wouldn't help you).


----------



## Raider0001

Oh yeah that port is good enough for small efficient speakers it is above anything with 600 Ohm I had before by a very long or rather loud margin


----------



## Randallel

When I play games, sometimes the audio will become completely static. Is this a known issue? I might need to RMA, maybe hardware issue.


----------



## Asmodian

I have never had anything like that but I only use the card in Direct-HP mode.


----------



## sprach

I have just bought this card and I've got two questions:
1. Is it normal that the lighting on the card itself doesn't work without the molex connector plugged in? I thought molex power was required only if you wanted the extra RGB led strip.
2. The Bass option is greyed out under Acoustic Engine options; surround, crystalizer, smart vol and dialog+ all work and can be en/disabled. How can I access this option? I'm using the card in 5.1 mode.


----------



## Vajet1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprach*
> 
> 1. Is it normal that the lighting on the card itself doesn't work without the molex connector plugged in? I thought molex power was required only if you wanted the extra RGB led strip.
> 2. The Bass option is greyed out under Acoustic Engine options; surround, crystalizer, smart vol and dialog+ all work and can be en/disabled. How can I access this option? I'm using the card in 5.1 mode.


1. this is normal, any rgb lighting (corpus or extra rgb) requires the additional power

2. you could try to select a differnt preset and see if the option is enabled after restarting the sb connect 2 app.

There is a new driver/software version out. Version 3.2.11.0, dated december 29th at support.creative.com.

However, this version does not seem to fix various problems I have with this audio card.

- The microphone input still has that weird noise when all voice clarity options are disabled, it can be improved by enabling them all but not completely fixed. The issue has been recorded and posted in this thread and is also mentioned in various customers reviews for example on Amazon.com. I have this issue with any headset I tried. They all are percectly clear when I use onboard microphone input or an €8,99 usb audio device that I have... nice job Creative :-D

- The software sometimes seem to have problems to save settings properly, at least for me. It appears that it always reverts the settings back to what preset has been selected. For example when I select any of the presets, nothing except the picture and the title change. However, when I exit and restart the app, the settings have changed. E.g. when I "Natural", close and restart the app, all options are disabled. However, changing settings only last until next restart of the app. 3.2.11.0 offers the feature to add new presets by clicking a '+' symbol on top of the preset selection menu. It looks like it creates a copy of whatever preset has been selected, however, the behaviour of newly added presets is exactly the same.


----------



## sprach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vajet1*
> 
> 1. this is normal, any rgb lighting (corpus or extra rgb) requires the additional power
> 
> 2. you could try to select a differnt preset and see if the option is enabled after restarting the sb connect 2 app.
> 
> There is a new driver/software version out. Version 3.2.11.0, dated december 29th at support.creative.com.
> 
> However, this version does not seem to fix various problems I have with this audio card.
> 
> - The microphone input still has that weird noise when all voice clarity options are disabled, it can be improved by enabling them all but not completely fixed. The issue has been recorded and posted in this thread and is also mentioned in various customers reviews for example on Amazon.com. I have this issue with any headset I tried. They all are percectly clear when I use onboard microphone input or an €8,99 usb audio device that I have... nice job Creative :-D
> 
> - The software sometimes seem to have problems to save settings properly, at least for me. It appears that it always reverts the settings back to what preset has been selected. For example when I select any of the presets, nothing except the picture and the title change. However, when I exit and restart the app, the settings have changed. E.g. when I "Natural", close and restart the app, all options are disabled. However, changing settings only last until next restart of the app. 3.2.11.0 offers the feature to add new presets by clicking a '+' symbol on top of the preset selection menu. It looks like it creates a copy of whatever preset has been selected, however, the behaviour of newly added presets is exactly the same.


Thanks for your input.
Whichever option I select, I'm not able to access Bass setting. It just remains greyed out. I can only set the Bass level through the equalizer, but I don't think it's the same result. I'm running the latest drivers 3.2.11.0.


----------



## AA junkie

@sprach
did you tried the Settings/Recovery option ?


----------



## sprach

Yes, I tried the Settings/Recovery option without any luck.
I also uninstalled and re-installed 3.2.11.0 and even tried an older driver version 3.2.5. listed on Creative's website.
Perhaps it might have something to do with older X-FI Fatality drivers, which, of course, were uninstalled in safe mode prior to installing the AE-5 drivers.


----------



## Shroomalistic

Having some issues with either my ae-5 or mpc-hc. If I set my sample rate and bit depth to 32bit / 384000 HZ. MPC-HC wont play the music, pops up an error
MPC-HC could not render some of the pins in the graph, you may not have the needed codecs or filters installed on the system.

File Source (Async.)::Output
LAV Splitter (internal) (low merit)::Audio
LAV Audio Decoder (internal) (low merit)::Output
ACM Wrapper::Output
Audio Switcher::Out

Media Type 0:

Audio: PCM 44100Hz stereo 1411kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 4
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 44100
nAvgBytesPerSec: 176400
nBlockAlign: 4
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 44 ac 00 00 10 b1 02 00 04 00 10 00 ....D¬...±......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 1:

Audio: PCM 44100Hz stereo 1411kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 4
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 44100
nAvgBytesPerSec: 176400
nBlockAlign: 4
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 44 ac 00 00 10 b1 02 00 04 00 10 00 ....D¬...±......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 2:

Audio: PCM 44100Hz mono 705kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 44100
nAvgBytesPerSec: 88200
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 44 ac 00 00 88 58 01 00 02 00 10 00 ....D¬..X......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 3:

Audio: PCM 44100Hz stereo 705kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 44100
nAvgBytesPerSec: 88200
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 44 ac 00 00 88 58 01 00 02 00 08 00 ....D¬..X......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 4:

Audio: PCM 44100Hz mono 352kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 1
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 44100
nAvgBytesPerSec: 44100
nBlockAlign: 1
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 44 ac 00 00 44 ac 00 00 01 00 08 00 ....D¬..D¬......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 5:

Audio: PCM 22050Hz stereo 705kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 4
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 22050
nAvgBytesPerSec: 88200
nBlockAlign: 4
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 22 56 00 00 88 58 01 00 04 00 10 00 ...."V..X......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 6:

Audio: PCM 22050Hz mono 352kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 22050
nAvgBytesPerSec: 44100
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 22 56 00 00 44 ac 00 00 02 00 10 00 ...."V..D¬......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 7:

Audio: PCM 22050Hz stereo 352kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 22050
nAvgBytesPerSec: 44100
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 22 56 00 00 44 ac 00 00 02 00 08 00 ...."V..D¬......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 8:

Audio: PCM 22050Hz mono 176kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 1
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 22050
nAvgBytesPerSec: 22050
nBlockAlign: 1
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 22 56 00 00 22 56 00 00 01 00 08 00 ...."V.."V......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 9:

Audio: PCM 11025Hz stereo 352kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 4
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 11025
nAvgBytesPerSec: 44100
nBlockAlign: 4
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 11 2b 00 00 44 ac 00 00 04 00 10 00 .....+..D¬......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 10:

Audio: PCM 11025Hz mono 176kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 11025
nAvgBytesPerSec: 22050
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 11 2b 00 00 22 56 00 00 02 00 10 00 .....+.."V......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 11:

Audio: PCM 11025Hz stereo 176kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 11025
nAvgBytesPerSec: 22050
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 11 2b 00 00 22 56 00 00 02 00 08 00 .....+.."V......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 12:

Audio: PCM 11025Hz mono 88kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 1
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 11025
nAvgBytesPerSec: 11025
nBlockAlign: 1
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 11 2b 00 00 11 2b 00 00 01 00 08 00 .....+...+......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 13:

Audio: PCM 8000Hz stereo 256kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 4
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 8000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 32000
nBlockAlign: 4
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 40 1f 00 00 00 7d 00 00 04 00 10 00 [email protected]}......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 14:

Audio: PCM 8000Hz mono 128kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 8000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 16000
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 40 1f 00 00 80 3e 00 00 02 00 10 00 [email protected]>......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 15:

Audio: PCM 8000Hz stereo 128kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 8000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 16000
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 40 1f 00 00 80 3e 00 00 02 00 08 00 [email protected]>......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 16:

Audio: PCM 8000Hz mono 64kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 1
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 8000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 8000
nBlockAlign: 1
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 40 1f 00 00 40 1f 00 00 01 00 08 00 .[email protected]@.......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 17:

Audio: PCM 48000Hz stereo 1536kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 4
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 48000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 192000
nBlockAlign: 4
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 80 bb 00 00 00 ee 02 00 04 00 10 00 ....»...î......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 18:

Audio: PCM 48000Hz mono 768kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 48000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 96000
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 80 bb 00 00 00 77 01 00 02 00 10 00 ....»...w......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 19:

Audio: PCM 48000Hz stereo 768kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 48000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 96000
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 80 bb 00 00 00 77 01 00 02 00 08 00 ....»...w......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 20:

Audio: PCM 48000Hz mono 384kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 1
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 48000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 48000
nBlockAlign: 1
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 80 bb 00 00 80 bb 00 00 01 00 08 00 ....»..»......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 21:

Audio: PCM 32000Hz stereo 1024kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 4
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 32000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 128000
nBlockAlign: 4
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 00 7d 00 00 00 f4 01 00 04 00 10 00 .....}...ô......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 22:

Audio: PCM 32000Hz mono 512kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 32000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 64000
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 16
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 00 7d 00 00 00 fa 00 00 02 00 10 00 .....}...ú......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 23:

Audio: PCM 32000Hz stereo 512kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 2
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 2
nSamplesPerSec: 32000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 64000
nBlockAlign: 2
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 02 00 00 7d 00 00 00 fa 00 00 02 00 08 00 .....}...ú......
0010: 00 00 ..

Media Type 24:

Audio: PCM 32000Hz mono 256kbps

AM_MEDIA_TYPE:
majortype: MEDIATYPE_Audio {73647561-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
subtype: MEDIASUBTYPE_PCM {00000001-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
formattype: FORMAT_WaveFormatEx {05589F81-C356-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A}
bFixedSizeSamples: 1
bTemporalCompression: 0
lSampleSize: 1
cbFormat: 18

WAVEFORMATEX:
wFormatTag: 0x0001
nChannels: 1
nSamplesPerSec: 32000
nAvgBytesPerSec: 32000
nBlockAlign: 1
wBitsPerSample: 8
cbSize: 0 (extra bytes)

pbFormat:
0000: 01 00 01 00 00 7d 00 00 00 7d 00 00 01 00 08 00 .....}...}......
0010: 00 00 ..

That and my sound is kinda low when using Direct HP mode compared to Headphones 7.1


----------



## dogdream

hello

i am having similar issues

i was playing games (yeah battlegrounds) with 7.1 headphone seting and 3 days ago 7.1 headphone has no output sound.
only works on direct hp.
so tried to uninstall everything deleted whole creative folder how this guy says
https://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2718158&p=1

and it worked fine and after 2~3 restarts doesn't work again.. dang..

is this hardware failrue?

thank you


----------



## Exostenza

Just picked up this card and it is the first sound card I have bought that does not come with a microphone. I am kind of bummed that they gave me this RGB strip which is useless and no microphone. Even the one from the Soundblaster Z would be nice to have over this stupid LED strip.

Anyways, I have NO IDEA what mic to buy now that will pick up my voice fine when it is on the desk between the keyboard and the mouse and not my keyboard (which is mechanical). I tried using my webcam but it picks up my keyboard just as much as my voice where my old Sound Blaster Omni would pick up my voice perfectly and never my keyboard or mouse. So what do I do? Which mic do I buy? I don't want to go crazy or anything but I do need something that will work for automatic voice transmission while using my mechanical keyboard and not one that needs to be right in front of me as I want it behind the keyboard.

Thanks!


----------



## Curseair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Just picked up this card and it is the first sound card I have bought that does not come with a microphone. I am kind of bummed that they gave me this RGB strip which is useless and no microphone. Even the one from the Soundblaster Z would be nice to have over this stupid LED strip.
> 
> Anyways, I have NO IDEA what mic to buy now that will pick up my voice fine when it is on the desk between the keyboard and the mouse and not my keyboard (which is mechanical). I tried using my webcam but it picks up my keyboard just as much as my voice where my old Sound Blaster Omni would pick up my voice perfectly and never my keyboard or mouse. So what do I do? Which mic do I buy? I don't want to go crazy or anything but I do need something that will work for automatic voice transmission while using my mechanical keyboard and not one that needs to be right in front of me as I want it behind the keyboard.
> 
> Thanks!


Why does it need to be behind a keyboard? can you not use a Mod Mic ?


----------



## TrixX

Well my issue with card disabling the Windows UI functions is back. Anyone found a workaround or am I going to have to RMA this card?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curseair*
> 
> Why does it need to be behind a keyboard? can you not use a Mod Mic ?


Can you please elaborate? I don't want it between me and the keyboard so either between the kb and monitor, on the monitor or off to the side (I used to have my Omni off to the the side).


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Can you please elaborate? I don't want it between me and the keyboard so either between the kb and monitor, on the monitor or off to the side (I used to have my Omni off to the the side).


Sounds like the solution would be a headset rather than a desk mic. Your requirements literally require to have a noise device in between...

Other options would be a boom and a suspended mic which would be the ideal solution with a directional mic.

On a different topic, the bug with the UI seems to be something causing the ShellExperienceHost.exe to crash, which in turn disables most of the UI functions like the Start menu and things like alt-tab etc...

This all seems related to a plug and play device installation that fails due to the Sound Blaster X AE-5 being in the system. Removing it fixes the issue though leaves me without a sound card


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrixX*
> 
> Sounds like the solution would be a headset rather than a desk mic. Your requirements literally require to have a noise device in between...
> 
> Other options would be a boom and a suspended mic which would be the ideal solution with a directional mic.


Considering that I have $450 headphones, which is why I have a top tier sound card, I am not going to waste my money on some overpriced "gaming" headset with crappy sound and a 2 dollar mic. I have had for the past 6 years two microphones provided with my Creative Soundblaster sound cards which have done exactly that which is why I have that specific preference. I know the mics are out there and I have been using them for years with no issue. I just want to get back to my baseline when it comes to the mic with this new SoundblasterX which does not provide one for me.


----------



## bites

A ModMic will work very well for you. I've been using one for years with my audiophile headphone.


----------



## TrixX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Considering that I have $450 headphones, which is why I have a top tier sound card, I am not going to waste my money on some overpriced "gaming" headset with crappy sound and a 2 dollar mic. I have had for the past 6 years two microphones provided with my Creative Soundblaster sound cards which have done exactly that which is why I have that specific preference. I know the mics are out there and I have been using them for years with no issue. I just want to get back to my baseline when it comes to the mic with this new SoundblasterX which does not provide one for me.


Ah you're one of those. Well good luck finding something to work.

Really if you were serious you'd get external DAC and AMP and remove the noise issue with an internal sound card (less than onboard but still present) and you'd likely have some better can's than $450.

Get a boom, get a decent mic and you'll be sweet. Not sure you'll spend the money required though.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bites*
> 
> A ModMic will work very well for you. I've been using one for years with my audiophile headphone.


Great idea! I didn't come across these in my microphone research and it is exactly what I need. They are super expensive in Canada, but I found a highly rated V-MODA version of just about the same idea for less than half the price and ordered it. I will see how it performs on Wednesday when it comes in. Thanks so much for the information as I probably wouldn't have come across this type of mic!


----------



## Seaie280672

Got to ask this question here as no one else seems to be able to answer it, do any of you notice any difference when using slow roll off or fast roll off feature ? whats it supposed to do ? I know its linked to the built in DAC, but really cant hear any difference, my AE-5 is setup via the optical output to an Sony AV receiver, which is then connected upto 2 floor standing speakers.

Thankfully, rather than using the SPDIF out option in windows, which disables all of the extra features in Sound blasters connect software, you can use the normal AE-5 output option in windows, and in the connect software, just redirect the audio to the digital out, leaving you with all the added features like surround, EQ, etc.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seaie280672*
> 
> Got to ask this question here as no one else seems to be able to answer it, do any of you notice any difference when using slow roll off or fast roll off feature ? whats it supposed to do ? I know its linked to the built in DAC, but really cant hear any difference, my AE-5 is setup[/IMG]


I'd like to second this question.


----------



## TrixX

Anyone else getting an issue with the 7.1 virtual surround mispositioning virtual speakers? Worked with previous drivers currently broken with the latest. I get most of the audio coming out of my left earcup when it's active for some odd reason.


----------



## Exostenza

TrixX said:


> Anyone else getting an issue with the 7.1 virtual surround mispositioning virtual speakers? Worked with previous drivers currently broken with the latest. I get most of the audio coming out of my left earcup when it's active for some odd reason.


I JUST got this issue 2 days ago and have been using the card for about weeks now. I don't know what changed but I was playing the division the other day and all of a sudden it sounded like all the audio from my character was coming from the left side while everything else was positioned accurately. It was VERY disorienting. I also noticed a slight pull of audio to the left playing Battlefield 1 after that. I really love the sound on this card but the drivers are a complete mess. They are so bad I am surprised they even released the card with such a sorry state of drivers and I am coming in apparently after the worst of it has been solved. I have used creative sound cards since I started using discrete sound cards and have never had such amazingly terrible software. It feels like they outsourced the drivers to Electronic Arts or Ubisoft; just riddled with bugs.  

So, we have all of us complaining and discussing here although to get things fixed maybe we should move to an official OCN thread on creative's site so we can actually get some people who matter reading this stuff and sort it out in a quicker fashion. I have some other wonky stuff I about this card I have been meaning to post but it is late and I am going to bed so I'll post it later. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## danjrowe27

lokenmtp said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *lokenmtp*
> 
> 
> I will add on top of that, that I found no way to make the card work with a 4.0 speaker configuration (2 front and 2 back directly plugged to the soundcard front and rear jacks) with no center speaker or subwoofer.
> 
> The card ignores the Microsoft 5.1 configuration wizard about the missing speakers and there is no option in the connect 2 software either.
> 
> The result is missing voices in movies and games since they try to output to speakers that simply aren't there.
> 
> 
> I just got an answer from the creative support that confirms 4.0 (no center speaker) is unsupported :
> 
> _"Thank you for your patience with us.
> 
> We would like to inform you that the Sound Blaster AE-5 does not natively support 4 channels setup.
> 
> The method of upmixing in old Sound Blaster X-Fi cards are different as they basically duplicate channels to provide the surround effect.
> 
> In this case, we will take this as a feedback and we will submit this feedback to our product team if there is anything that can be worked out. But, at this juncture, we couldn't promise if this will be implemented in the future driver updates but, I will be glad to let them know about this."_
> 
> *So people be advised : The AE-5 forces you to buy a "5.1 kit", it is no longer possible to connect your HI-FI speakers or studio monitors directly to your sound card, what a shame...*


Sorry for bumping an old post but what's stopping you from using studio monitors direct from the card? If you can use studio headphones why not monitors? I plan on buying this card for light production use along with a pair of monitors (need an integrated sound card). You're saying this isn't possible? Thanks


----------



## danjrowe27

lokenmtp said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *lokenmtp*
> 
> 
> I will add on top of that, that I found no way to make the card work with a 4.0 speaker configuration (2 front and 2 back directly plugged to the soundcard front and rear jacks) with no center speaker or subwoofer.
> 
> The card ignores the Microsoft 5.1 configuration wizard about the missing speakers and there is no option in the connect 2 software either.
> 
> The result is missing voices in movies and games since they try to output to speakers that simply aren't there.
> 
> 
> I just got an answer from the creative support that confirms 4.0 (no center speaker) is unsupported :
> 
> _"Thank you for your patience with us.
> 
> We would like to inform you that the Sound Blaster AE-5 does not natively support 4 channels setup.
> 
> The method of upmixing in old Sound Blaster X-Fi cards are different as they basically duplicate channels to provide the surround effect.
> 
> In this case, we will take this as a feedback and we will submit this feedback to our product team if there is anything that can be worked out. But, at this juncture, we couldn't promise if this will be implemented in the future driver updates but, I will be glad to let them know about this."_
> 
> *So people be advised : The AE-5 forces you to buy a "5.1 kit", it is no longer possible to connect your HI-FI speakers or studio monitors directly to your sound card, what a shame...*


Sorry for bumping an old post but what's stopping you from using studio monitors direct from the card? If you can use studio headphones why not monitors? I plan on buying this card for light production use along with a pair of monitors (need an integrated sound card). You're saying this isn't possible? Thanks


----------



## spacemonkey99

My Spdif on my motherboard died that was outputting to my soundblaster x7. I was going to get the ae-5 but no Dolby digital live encode?

Soundblaster z it is then.

Cannot go back from X7's Dolby digital live decoding...works great with headphones.


----------



## AA junkie

A new driver is out : BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_2_16_0.exe

http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=1#type_1


----------



## DiceAir

AA junkie said:


> A new driver is out : BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_2_16_0.exe
> 
> http://support.creative.com/downloads/welcome.aspx?nDriverType=1#type_1


hope this driver is better than the ones before. For some reason the 8 Jan drivers sometimes couldn't detect my 5.1 speakers properly


----------



## Curseair

Anyone been a guinea pig yet?


----------



## DiceAir

Curseair said:


> Anyone been a guinea pig yet?


So far this drivers loks to be good. Just do this.

follow the guide on the first page up to step number 4 then reboot windows. then reinstall drivers completely. So far it works for me but I only installed it yesterday so will have to see how long it will work for me.


----------



## Vajet1

The new driver works fine for me or at least not worse than the previous one. I also completely removed the previous driver by uninstalling all the software parts first and then uninstalling the audio card driver from device manager and used pnputil -d to remove the driver from the windows driver store so that after reboot only "High Defintion Audio Device" would show in device manager. It looks like the settings are being saved properly now in sb connect (at least it did remember my last settings after reboot). However, I haven't checked the mic input noise problem that I had... right now I'm still using my onboard mic input because the sb ae5 input quality was trash.


----------



## umeng2002

Seaie280672 said:


> Got to ask this question here as no one else seems to be able to answer it, do any of you notice any difference when using slow roll off or fast roll off feature ? whats it supposed to do ? I know its linked to the built in DAC, but really cant hear any difference, my AE-5 is setup via the optical output to an Sony AV receiver, which is then connected upto 2 floor standing speakers.
> 
> Thankfully, rather than using the SPDIF out option in windows, which disables all of the extra features in Sound blasters connect software, you can use the normal AE-5 output option in windows, and in the connect software, just redirect the audio to the digital out, leaving you with all the added features like surround, EQ, etc.


All DACs use a digital filter for the high frequency beyond human hearing. The sound difference is very subtle since it mainly affects pulse signals the most. Take a look at this datasheet from a DAC

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85913&thumb=1

Take a 44.1 kHz signal as an example. The sharp filter is pretty much full loudness all the way up to 20 kHz (remember the humans can't hear beyond 20 kHz - around the dotted lines on the pics); however, there are slight perturbations (see the long red line in the upper right image with the output waving around).

Now look at the slow roll off filter, even though the sound starts to damped around 14 kHz, the sound is even and less distorted below it (see the red line in the lower right graph).

The affect, depending on the DAC and your system and ears is that a slow filter take off some of the extreme high frequency response for less distortion.

The fast roll off keeps as much high end as possible at the expense of more distortion. 

Audibly, you MIGHT hear the highs a little tinny or loud with a fast roll off. Slightly more harsh. The slow roll off will slightly lower the extreme highs and they sound SLIGHTLY more relaxed and less harsh.

What you hear all depends your particular setup.

With my system I can barely make a difference with my DAC - It's not this creative card though. I leave DAC on the slow mode since I listen to a lot of rock and I don't want those drum symbols raping my ears. But again, it's extremely subtle.

Also, that setting won't make any difference if you're not using the sound card's analog output. Your Sony's DAC has it's own settings... although you probably can't change it.


----------



## Exostenza

Well, this has just been the worst software experience of my sound card life and I have had sound cards in all my PCs for the better part of 3 decades. Anyways, I loaded up this new driver all fresh using OP's method and some of the previous bugs were fixed like the sound settings either never changing or never being the same which is nice that something finally works as intended but last night (the first time I gamed with them) I was playing Battlefield 1 and everything went into Atari 4-bit sound mode. It was actually kind of cool listening to a modern game in what it would have sounded like back in the Atari 2600 days and my friend's voice over discord was the style of sound you heard in the hilarious audio one words you would get in Atari 2600 games. I ended up having to restart my computer to get my sound back to normal... anyone else? Also, as always the microphone support is garbage and nothing is improved there.


----------



## Vajet1

yeah, I used to have these "sound is suddenly completely distorted until reboot" phenomenons with quite a few creative products already (e.g. zxr, ae5). It never happens when you disable all the sound effects stuff which I normally do. Also not surprised to hear that the mic is still terrible. I someones ask myself why I still stick to their products, I guess it's like an old habit or something. Sound Blaster used to stand for quality.


----------



## KCDC

So basically, if I'm using optical on this card instead of analog, I'm bypassing the DAC which is the point of having this card, correct?

time to find a RCA to stereo mini....


----------



## DiceAir

KCDC said:


> So basically, if I'm using optical on this card instead of analog, I'm bypassing the DAC which is the point of having this card, correct?
> 
> time to find a RCA to stereo mini....


well I would still use optical if you have a good receiver


----------



## KCDC

DiceAir said:


> well I would still use optical if you have a good receiver



Currently going straight to a Logitech Z625 situation. It sounds great as it is, but want the best this sound card can give me if I can.


----------



## umeng2002

KCDC said:


> So basically, if I'm using optical on this card instead of analog, I'm bypassing the DAC which is the point of having this card, correct?
> 
> time to find a RCA to stereo mini....


Essentially. But it would still be worth it for the DSP effects.


----------



## Exostenza

Just for the sake of posterity I want to note that the problems I had with this latest driver release was in fact not due to the drivers/software but due to the fact that somehow my power plan got changed from Ryzen Balanced to Power Saver which caused a whole host of issues on my OC'd Ryzen machine which cleared right up when I saw that it had been changed and put it back on the right power plan. Since then the card has been flawless other than less than stellar microphone algorithms (nothing wrong with the mic input but the software doesn't do nearly as good as a job as the previous version of their software in terms of managing noise suppression, auto volume etc...


----------



## Saturable

KCDC said:


> So basically, if I'm using optical on this card instead of analog, I'm bypassing the DAC which is the point of having this card, correct?
> 
> time to find a RCA to stereo mini....


I also second this. I'm using an optical cable to connect to some Logitech 2.1 speakers. Would using analog make them sound any better?


----------



## KCDC

Saturable said:


> I also second this. I'm using an optical cable to connect to some Logitech 2.1 speakers. Would using analog make them sound any better?


From what was said a few posts up, it would be worth it for the DSP effects. I haven't tested it out yet, planning to tonight or this weekend.

EDIT: Just swapped. Definitely worth it once you reconfigure the EQ and mess with the effects. Way more range.


----------



## Saturable

KCDC said:


> From what was said a few posts up, it would be worth it for the DSP effects. I haven't tested it out yet, planning to tonight or this weekend.
> 
> EDIT: Just swapped. Definitely worth it once you reconfigure the EQ and mess with the effects. Way more range.


Since RCA cables are pretty cheap, I might as well give it a try then too!


----------



## KCDC

Saturable said:


> Since RCA cables are pretty cheap, I might as well give it a try then too!


I did RCA to stereo mini and kept the optical plugged in so I could compare side-by-side. I'd suggest doing the same to hear the difference.


----------



## Saturable

KCDC said:


> I did RCA to stereo mini and kept the optical plugged in so I could compare side-by-side. I'd suggest doing the same to hear the difference.


I was already planning on doing that because I'm curious how much of a difference it'll make. I bought this RCA cable and this subwoofer cable. From the manual, I believe I can use the first two slots for the left and right channels and the third for the subwoofer.

EDIT: Although, I could be wrong. Should I have gotten the cable type like yours, or should it still work either way?

EDIT 2: You know, I just realized RCA to RCA won't work. They won't fit into the sound card's output! I will definitely need the RCA to 3.5mm cable. But for now, I think I can actually just use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm.


----------



## KCDC

Saturable said:


> I was already planning on doing that because I'm curious how much of a difference it'll make. I bought this RCA cable and this subwoofer cable. From the manual, I believe I can use the first two slots for the left and right channels and the third for the subwoofer.
> 
> EDIT: Although, I could be wrong. Should I have gotten the cable type like yours, or should it still work either way?
> 
> EDIT 2: You know, I just realized RCA to RCA won't work. They won't fit into the sound card's output! I will definitely need the RCA to 3.5mm cable. But for now, I think I can actually just use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm.



I tried the 3.5 to 3.5 and it didn't work on my logitechs. May be different for you.


----------



## Saturable

KCDC said:


> I tried the 3.5 to 3.5 and it didn't work on my logitechs. May be different for you.


It works for me, but I probably have a different model than you. I compared the quality between the two, and I don't know if it's confirmation bias, but without any equalizers or enhancements, analog does sound slightly more full compared to optical. And the software actually is better than I thought it'd be, as I generally prefer unaltered sound. A lot of people complain about Creative's software but so far I haven't had any problems.


----------



## KCDC

I've been getting random BSODs on boot due to ctxhda.sys. It was a soundblaster file. Fully wiped drivers and reinstalled, hopefully it was just s corrupt install or something.

Anyone else getting this BSOD?


----------



## Gregix

Nope, no bosds here. Working perfectly fine on win10(2016 lstb, 1709 normal too) and now on win7. 
Had issues with install on win7, had 3y old installation and registry was corrupted. After os reinstall working flawlessly.
EDIT
So, not really flawlessly, it appears that sometimes I can get some sound distortion at game beginning and only OS restart helps. Happend to me 3-5 times now, no clue what triggers this as I played many times more than 3...Like since I got it in my hands. So almost 2 months now.
I recon that It happened to me while using win10 2-3 times and now in win7.
Weird.
maybe I should report this to creative support, last time they helped me, to my surprise...


----------



## XofaDK

I'm having huge doubts what to do here.. I recently came from a Xonar D2X, been using Dolby Headphones + Virtual 7.1 setup for ages and I love it. A good overall setting for music, watching stream and videos, however, maybe not the best for gaming regarding positioning.

What I noticed about the Dolby Headphones + Virtual enabled was.. the sound felt amazing? In Doom etc, firing off the Railgun felt soo freaking awesome. Every single shot you could literally feel the huge impact / boost it gave and that was amazing! That feeling I haven't been able to achieve with the AE-5 which saddens be A LOT! :|

Question is.. Stick with the AE-5 or go with the STX 2?? Money is not an issue here, hence the STX is 2 times more expensive where I live.

What do you guys think?

AE-5 Vs. STX 2?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DiceAir

XofaDK said:


> I'm having huge doubts what to do here.. I recently came from a Xonar D2X, been using Dolby Headphones + Virtual 7.1 setup for ages and I love it. A good overall setting for music, watching stream and videos, however, maybe not the best for gaming regarding positioning.
> 
> What I noticed about the Dolby Headphones + Virtual enabled was.. the sound felt amazing? In Doom etc, firing off the Railgun felt soo freaking awesome. Every single shot you could literally feel the huge impact / boost it gave and that was amazing! That feeling I haven't been able to achieve with the AE-5 which saddens be A LOT! :|
> 
> Question is.. Stick with the AE-5 or go with the STX 2?? Money is not an issue here, hence the STX is 2 times more expensive where I live.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> AE-5 Vs. STX 2?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Are you happy with the ae-5? If you are then stay with it.


----------



## KCDC

There's a newer driver. Win10 installed it and I instantly got the same BSOD I had before. After uninstalling, and reinstalling from their site, back to normal. Something's definitely up with my OS install. No one else seems to be getting this problem.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Anyone here uses this thing still?? I have it on my floor doing nothing. Is the software better now??


----------



## Rogzy

It holds your headphone OHM settings now, and the sound mixer stuff seems to be vaguely working. Everything else still kinda sucks.

Pretty good headphone amp, IDK about surround, AFAIK SPDIF is basically worthless.


----------



## DiceAir

mikailmohammed said:


> Anyone here uses this thing still?? I have it on my floor doing nothing. Is the software better now??


There was a new update yesterday and it is much better IMO. the creative software doesn't use any cpu power on my system anymore so that's a plus. That's according to windows task manager so I'm very happy with this sound card. Install it now you won't regret at all. I used to have it take up to 10% of my cpu but now since the last update extremely happy. The one downside is DDL and DTS:connect support

Hope this helps.


----------



## KCDC

I used Optical for a while, sounded fine since it's just direct digital. Wanted to use the DSP functionality, so switched to analog. Huge difference, love this card now. Sadly I keep getting driver crashes on boot randomly. I forget the exact filename, but I know it has to do with the creative software. I don't know if this is my computer, OS install, motherboard or what, but a clean install doesn't fix it, only lessens it for a while. Gonna try this new driver tonight.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Is the mic better now??


----------



## chibi

Do you guys get any LED lights without connecting the power cable? I thought at least the BlasterX AE-5 would light up, but mine is off and can't change any lighting options in the software panel.


----------



## TrixX

chibi said:


> Do you guys get any LED lights without connecting the power cable? I thought at least the BlasterX AE-5 would light up, but mine is off and can't change any lighting options in the software panel.


Lights only function with the molex connected.


----------



## chibi

TrixX said:


> Lights only function with the molex connected.


Thank you for the confirmation. I watched a few youtube reviews where the person just unboxed the card and stated the AE-5 logo would be controllable without the molex power connected... darn youtube reviewers!


----------



## Notor1ouS

the software keeps forgetting the settings.
since the last april driver update...


----------



## DiceAir

Notor1ouS said:


> the software keeps forgetting the settings.
> since the last april driver update...


For me it's working just fine. I have the latest windwos 10 april update + the 9th May update


----------



## KCDC

Sometimes I have to put it back on stereo from default 5.1. It switches back randomly.


----------



## MSim

chibi said:


> Thank you for the confirmation. I watched a few youtube reviews where the person just unboxed the card and stated the AE-5 logo would be controllable without the molex power connected... darn youtube reviewers!


I believe the RGB on the card will work without the molex power connected. You have to use the molex power, if you want to use the RGB strip that comes with the card. 


I think i finally figured out what was causing all my issues with my AE-5 sound card. Some how windows kept installing windows high definition audio driver, when i have onboard audio disabled in the bios. After uninstall that in the device manager and doing a clean install of the software/driver. I haven't had any issues with losing sound after rebooting.


----------



## KCDC

MSim said:


> I believe the RGB on the card will work without the molex power connected. You have to use the molex power, if you want to use the RGB strip that comes with the card.
> 
> 
> I think i finally figured out what was causing all my issues with my AE-5 sound card. Some how windows kept installing windows high definition audio driver, when i have onboard audio disabled in the bios. After uninstall that in the device manager and doing a clean install of the software/driver. I haven't had any issues with losing sound after rebooting.



While you're at it, disable windows auto driver updating to prevent it happening in the future.


----------



## skellattarr

ever since windows last update on build 1803 my voice morph does not work anymore


----------



## soctap

Good morning to everyone. Has anyone used the scout radar? It does not work for me even though creative supports that with the latest update it works from a fixed PC with lan


----------



## Ov3rl0l

equalizer forgets settings after reboot. You need to disable and enable it manually to activate it again. WHEN THEY FIX THIS??


----------



## vf-

Ov3rl0l said:


> equalizer forgets settings after reboot. You need to disable and enable it manually to activate it again. WHEN THEY FIX THIS??


Equalizer APO is better.


----------



## Ov3rl0l

vf- said:


> Equalizer APO is better.


do it add some latency? its very important for me who plays MP games.


----------



## vf-

Not that I've felt in Quake Champions.


----------



## Ov3rl0l

lol they just released new driver BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_2_28_0.exe.
What's New:
Improves Scout Radar reliability.
Fixes selected EQ (preset or custom) does not applies on next boot up.
Fixes selected Headphone Gain does not applies on next boot up.


----------



## TrixX

Looks like the AE-5 has finally matured into a viable product. Took them long enough...


----------



## TheBloodEagle

Did Creative post anything new for Computex?


----------



## Notor1ouS

Ov3rl0l said:


> do it add some latency? its very important for me who plays MP games.


according to my setup, APO EQ shows me 0ms latency added.


----------



## fursko

MSim said:


> I believe the RGB on the card will work without the molex power connected. You have to use the molex power, if you want to use the RGB strip that comes with the card.
> 
> 
> I think i finally figured out what was causing all my issues with my AE-5 sound card. Some how windows kept installing windows high definition audio driver, when i have onboard audio disabled in the bios. After uninstall that in the device manager and doing a clean install of the software/driver. I haven't had any issues with losing sound after rebooting.


It requires molex for rgb on the card not just strip.


----------



## KCDC

New AE-5 driver from June 25:


http://support.creative.com/Products/ProductDetails.aspx?prodID=23095&prodName=Sound+BlasterX+AE-5


_What's New:_


Improves Scout Radar reliability.
Fixes selected EQ (preset or custom) does not applies on next boot up.
Fixes selected Headphone Gain does not applies on next boot up.


----------



## Konex

Good morning,

this is one of the thread that I found on internet, so far, that talked about Sound BlasterX AE-5 and BIOS and that it's closed to my issue.

What's happened?

Last night, I had to reset the bios on my Strix Z270E Gaming and, magically, the Sound Blaster stopped working.

It is driving me crazy because, months ago, I had the same issue (PC not detecting the AE-5) and I remember that I found a thread somewhere that advised to change a setting on the bios and, after that, the AE-5 started working.

Since last night, I've been changing settings and done many tests on the bios but, unfortunately, the audio card is not detected and I have no clue what to do now.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for your help guys.

https://i.imgur.com/r9947xT.png

The onboard HD audio is disabled in the bios


----------



## flankerzo

*do your f job creative SW department*



Konex said:


> Good morning,
> 
> this is one of the thread that I found on internet, so far, that talked about Sound BlasterX AE-5 and BIOS and that it's closed to my issue.
> 
> What's happened?
> 
> Last night, I had to reset the bios on my Strix Z270E Gaming and, magically, the Sound Blaster stopped working.
> 
> It is driving me crazy because, months ago, I had the same issue (PC not detecting the AE-5) and I remember that I found a thread somewhere that advised to change a setting on the bios and, after that, the AE-5 started working.
> 
> Since last night, I've been changing settings and done many tests on the bios but, unfortunately, the audio card is not detected and I have no clue what to do now.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/r9947xT.png
> 
> The onboard HD audio is disabled in the bios


Hi, same board, different problem, 
you need to switch in bios PCIE lines to card, if you have it in pcie x1 slot, in chipset menu ? i think

I have problem with front pannel, i cant get working my front mic, also card does not switch to headphone mode when i put in headphones, with x-fi titanium is everything ok ..., i have tried re instaling, different headphones, 
also i hear noise when im using front jack - also must switch it manualy to headphones7.1-crap, or direct. aaand NO i wont connect my headphones to back of my pc every time i want to use them. 

i dont have any opinion to switch line in/mic in software, only rear.

Thanks for help


----------



## m1c4d0

Hello all! 

I got AE-5 a few weeks ago and now having problems with SB Connect EQ, Noise suppression, Echo settings not saved after reboot. I'm using the latest version of SB Connect 3.2.28.0. 

Is there any way to APPLY those setting after reboot? It is very annoying


----------



## Horsey

i got got mine yday

im having issue, sometimes i hear noises and static coming from any sound the headphone make, on direct or 7.1, it happened and then stop randomly, the sound is really annoying

anyone had this same problem? i dont think the problem is coming from the software, i believe its coming from soundcard


----------



## Horsey

Horsey said:


> i got got mine yday
> 
> im having issue, sometimes i hear noises and static coming from any sound the headphone make, on direct or 7.1, it happened and then stop randomly, the sound is really annoying
> 
> anyone had this same problem? i dont think the problem is coming from the software, i believe its coming from soundcard


changing the PCI slot fixed it


----------



## Jorkal2018

Hi everyone,

After reading the OP and noticing some of the issues mentioned were similar to my own experiences of the card I thought I would share my experiences with others.

Since buying the card about two months ago, I noticed that after installing the latest drivers at the time that the driver suite became increasingly inconsistent to use. Issues such as settings randomly changing settings/volume when changing output devices, being unable to change certain settings such as cross over frequencies, issues with the EQ simply not saving or ignoring different EQs stored in different profiles and with the DSP showing that it was on (with random settings for surround etc) while in direct mode. This continued for quite some time until once when coming out of hibernation the driver suite sound stopped working completely. When the software suite was opened it showed a blue banner in the bottom left hand corner saying something to the likes of being unable to detect any sound device, along with the user interface showing what appears to be generic options for other sound cards in Creative’s range. Following the uninstall methods mentioned in this thread such as manually deleting folders created during install I reinstalled the driver suite. The end result was similar to that of the first install, however the software seemed more stable as it was consistent in its quirks. I persisted with this until about a month ago I got a nasty surprise: while in 7.1 headphone output mode with ATH-AD700s plugged into the rear headphone out and only smart volume on the DSP enabled I was playing back a rip of an audio CD when the transition from the first track into the second caused what I can only assume the card to output at maximum volume. The experience was far from pleasant. I have now had tinnitus, hearing sounding muffled in my right ear and have noticed greater difficulty in hearing things properly for the past month. So while the card is capable of outputting fantastic sound quality I urge all users of the card if they value their hearing to atleast consider some simple precautions to protect their hearing:

1)	If you are having driver issues consider returning the card and purchasing a different one that doesn’t give you issues.
2)	If you have driver issues, I have found that after uninstalling all the Creative software that searching the registry, searching your install hard drive/OS drive for anything Creative and deleting the driver from the device manager should be done to allow a reinstall to be successful.
3)	Avoid using the smart volume feature.
4)	Use direct modes as much as possible and install software such as soundlock to at least limit maximum sound output to values that are uncomfortable but not so loud that it blows your brains out should something go wrong.
5)	Consider using a dual gang logarithmic style potentiometer in series with your headphones and tune the resistance such that the card is not capable of outputting extremely loud volumes with your headphones should something go wrong. When I get time and feel like using headphones again I will be giving this a shot before putting the headphones on.

I have not had this issue prior to installing the card and noticed that when replaying the same track transition on the same settings something inconsistently triggers the second track being played back at extremely loud volume.

I am now running the driver released on Creative’s website as at 12 June after using 2) above. While I haven’t used the driver suite or the card (or PC audio) much since the incident it does seem that the driver suite is now working properly with the user interface being responsive and not randomly changing all the settings when changing output devices. However the experience has clearly been horrendous and while the hardware seems like it is solid the software is exceptionally hit and miss. This is not a product that I would ever recommend and I thought that potential buyers should not only be aware what they are in for with possible driver issues but to also be aware what the card is capable of doing with your headphones and ultimately your hearing.


----------



## DiceAir

Horsey said:


> i got got mine yday
> 
> im having issue, sometimes i hear noises and static coming from any sound the headphone make, on direct or 7.1, it happened and then stop randomly, the sound is really annoying
> 
> anyone had this same problem? i dont think the problem is coming from the software, i believe its coming from soundcard


Well today I ahd this issue where my sound will come from my headphones and speakers at the same time. I tried uninstalling drivers and removing all left over files and delte config in appdata then reinstalling the drivers and software. It still didn't work. The only thing that helped was changing to a different slot. I had mine installed the nearest 16x slot on my vii ranger motherboard so maybe that was the issue. I think that slot should only be used for gpu like if you install 3 amd cards and not any other add on cards. So glad it's sorted


----------



## Margusx

I face serval issues most annoying is noisereduction its work fine on discord or ingame voice but it never work in streams or videos sb-z did work like charm situation went worse when new windows 10 released and noise reduction never worked on streams or game videos like it did on older cards.


----------



## MSim

Margusx said:


> I face serval issues most annoying is noisereduction its work fine on discord or ingame voice but it never work in streams or videos sb-z did work like charm situation went worse when new windows 10 released and noise reduction never worked on streams or game videos like it did on older cards.


Are you using the latest software/driver for AE-5?
Release date : 25 Jun 18 
File Name : BXAE5_PCDRV_L13_3_2_28_0.exe 

The latest version fixed the issue with software not saving custom Blasterx experience profile. 

I always do a clean boot, before doing a clean install of Creative AE-5 software/driver.


----------



## kaka82

Can't somebody help?
i use this sound card since Februari 2018, there is no issue before, i using Logitech Z906 speakers

after update to new driver (june 2018), sometimes front right speaker not working. before, i restart my computer, and it working again, but right now, it can't.

i already chech my speaker, using another device, and it work for all speaker. and i also try to change, front cable (green) put to rear cable (black), its still not working for front right speaker (after change, it become sound from rear right)

anyone have same problem?how to fix it?

thanks, and sorry for my bad english


----------



## scare19

Guys what are the best audio settings for headphones ? I use to play fps and watching video


----------



## s0me0ne

If anyone here has some mic issues (static noise) you might want to try this to fix it:

1) Uninstall Everything Creative or Sound Blaster related
2) Uninstall (and delete) the driver out of device manager
3) Reboot and let Windows 10 install the default driver (for me it was 23.03.2018 driver 6.0.105.17)
4) Delete the Creative folder in Program Files (x86)
5) Reinstall Sound Blaster Connect 2 (but only select SBC2 and not the driver) - SBC2 version is 3.2.28.0
6) Launch SBC2 and go to Setup -> Speakers and select Direct HP mode
7) Now go to Windows Control Panel -> Sound -> Recording -> Disable AE-5 Microphone and "What U Hear"
8) Restart PC
9) Now you can enable AE-5 Microphone and "What U Hear"
10) Open SBC2 go to Voice -> Clarity -> and enable Noise Reduction
11) and now i have no more static anymore Microphone settings are 100% and Mic Boost is 30db


Doing exactly this fixed it for me. Maybe someone else will find this helpful.

Issues that still remain: (at least for me)
!!! SBC2 Voice settings (noise reduction, acoustic echo cancellation and smart volume) do not save after you reboot (when you use Direct HP). 
!!! You have to enable them every time when you restart your PC
!!! When i switch to Headphones (7.1) mode i still have microphone static, but not with Direct HP


----------



## Ov3rl0l

When they release new driver version with fix not saved mic. settings after reboot?


----------



## DiceAir

scare19 said:


> Guys what are the best audio settings for headphones ? I use to play fps and watching video


I bought the massdrop Sennheise hd 58x (upgraded from hd 598). although it a tiny bit better just want to make sure getting the most out of it. I would also like to know how can I get the most out of my hd58x. Should I change the sample rate or etc. What I do now is sample rate of 32bit 48Khz as default. I then enable the fps mode when playing games like rainbow six siege to give me that surround sound to hear footsteps. I fell the surround on FPS mode is not overdone so there's a nice balance so you can hear footsteps better.

I play a lot of Rainbow Six Siege but would like to know if there is anything else i can do to improve audio quality? I also just got my hd58x yesterday so have to give it some time to get at it's peak level of audio.


----------



## Leopardi

Ov3rl0l said:


> When they release new driver version with fix not saved mic. settings after reboot?


Have you asked their support?


----------



## vf-

Leopardi said:


> Have you asked their support?


To then get a scripted response?


----------



## scare19

Which are best settings in acoustic engine for this card ?


----------



## MSim

scare19 said:


> Which are best settings in acoustic engine for this card ?


"Best settings for Acoustic Engine" that depends on the user. 
Direct HP > Headphones 7.1 for audio quality. In Direct HP mode, blasterx acoustic engine features are disabled. Same with the EQ. 

Try mess around with higher sample rate and bit depth.

Right click speaker icon by the clock
Select Sounds
Click on Playback tab at the top
Click on speakers once, then click properties 
Click on Advanced tab


----------



## Leopardi

vf- said:


> To then get a scripted response?


I didn't get just scripted response. Maybe they have upped their service a bit after they shut down the forums.


----------



## Hdusu64346

Worst drivers ever, always changes my freaking settings. Did everything described to fix it, unbelievable.


----------



## fursko

Creative... This is damn top end soundcard and they advertised it pushed it but now they abandoned it. Latest driver is almost 1 year old and it's not working well. Windows 10 got updates a lot since then. This is good sound card but driver support is so disappointing. I will not consider any creative product in the future.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I have also issues with no sound after a few boots. I think it happens when you use not the direct line outs and go for Equalizer etc.

I just wrote creative, and ask for new driver because they are old and buggy. Answer was try to uninstall and install im safe mode. Did not try it. No time atm. I am sure the issue will stay after that....

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vf-

BUFUMAN said:


> I have also issues with no sound after a few boots. I think it happens when you use not the direct line outs and go for Equalizer etc.
> 
> I just wrote creative, and ask for new driver because they are old and buggy. Answer was try to uninstall and install im safe mode. Did not try it. No time atm. I am sure the issue will stay after that....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Tech support script monkeys.


----------



## BUFUMAN

fursko said:


> Creative... This is damn top end soundcard and they advertised it pushed it but now they abandoned it. Latest driver is almost 1 year old and it's not working well. Windows 10 got updates a lot since then. This is good sound card but driver support is so disappointing. I will not consider any creative product in the future.


Atm i am not happy with any Computer product.

Asus crosshair VI big / fail bad support bad bios/ very bad sensors
Any 32" 144 wqhd display i owned had issues after a boot display was running with 100hz and blinking like hell.

I am starting to hate win 10 now. Every ******* update a new issue.

Creative card now for the first time a issue for me like i told before.

*** are we paying for?

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rluker5

I am really liking my X AE-5.
I also have the G6 and the G6 makes my Hifiman HE4xx sound a bit better, but it is a bit weak on the power.
I like to eq in some bass more often than not and recently thought "why not pick up some bass centric headphones?" So I ordered some Beyerdynamic dt990 pros and they were a big disappointment. I picked up some cheap, thick, protein plastic replacement pads and they were instant bass cannons. But sounded too closed and the mid bass was too bloomy without eq, so I picked up some more pads that were a bit more open. I must have been too tired and didn't check closely enough and they didn't fit  So I tried them on some Radio Shack Nova40s that I picked up off of ebay for nostalgia's sake. The Nova40s sounded good when I had them plugged into an old Zenith 8trac/phono/radio/eq combo but I lost them in a flood. Their ebay replacements sounded like unfixable total trash on everything new so they sat in a box. After I put on the new pads I gave them another shot on the X AE-5. The eq is extreme, but they are probably my best sounding closed headphones now. But only on the X AE-5, nothing else I have can come close to "fixing" them.

I'm not recommending anyone get any Nova40s off ebay. But try "fixing" some headphones you don't particularly care for. You could have some fun. The X AE-5 can do a lot. 
Pics below: look at them trashy drivers and that silly eq  They still sound great now.


----------



## Exostenza

BUFUMAN said:


> Atm i am not happy with any Computer product.
> 
> Asus crosshair VI big / fail bad support bad bios/ very bad sensors
> Any 32" 144 wqhd display i owned had issues after a boot display was running with 100hz and blinking like hell.
> 
> I am starting to hate win 10 now. Every ******* update a new issue.
> 
> Creative card now for the first time a issue for me like i told before.
> 
> *** are we paying for?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about the myriad of problems although a bit more consideration could have gotten you out of the Crosshair mess. Top of the line mobos are never worth their price IMHO.... the STRIX x370/x470 is the way to go mobo wise for Ryzen for sure. Something must be up with your Win10 as I have zero issues and hardly ever experience any that are directly Windows 10 related rather than crap drivers from nVidia or something. I have the Samsung 1440p 144hz in my signature and have few little issues with it and I know they make a 32" version of it so maybe that would help if you sell what you currently have and go for that? Also, if you are having monitor problems and use DisplayPort I highly recommend updating the GOP portion of your GPU to the latest as it has made a huge difference for me; you can find more on that at my post here. As for the creative, whenever I have had an issue which usually stems from something I have done to mess things up I just install the latest driver over itself and everything seems to work just fine again. 

Maybe it is time for a fresh install of Windows 10 and some more carefully considered hardware decisions? 

I will get on the upset train when it comes to pricing these days though as everything is too damn expensive! I have learned to be a patient man and put what I want onto a site that watches prices and wait until a good sale happens as retail MSRP for pretty much everything except SSDs is horrible these days.


----------



## Mircosfot

Wann kann man damit rechnen, das Soundkarten mit HDMI Output- Ports kommen? Gar nicht wegen HDCP?


----------



## Poloasis

*Poloasis*



fursko said:


> Creative... This is damn top end soundcard and they advertised it pushed it but now they abandoned it. Latest driver is almost 1 year old and it's not working well. Windows 10 got updates a lot since then. This is good sound card but driver support is so disappointing. I will not consider any creative product in the future.


I'm with you on this. getting BSOD with CtxHda.sys on every 1st cold boot.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Poloasis said:


> I'm with you on this. getting BSOD with CtxHda.sys on every 1st cold boot.


Same here...

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardi

I heard there is a whole new Connect 3 software coming or something for the AE-5. They're releasing it with the AE-9, AE-5 gets it too.

So maybe that's why there hasn't been updates in a while now.


----------



## KCDC

Mine's been sitting in my drawer since my last mobo swap. Might install it again if this Connect 3 software makes it work like it should.


----------



## DiceAir

new beta drivers https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlasterOfficial/comments/b9twx5/beta_driver_ae5/


----------



## Shiotcrock

There is a rumored Software update going with this card maybe a new interface or something or will launch wit the AE-9 which seems to be in limbo. I just messed with the EQ Bass setting with this card kinda forgot about it makes a big difference on a S350DB Edifiers. i doubt my Logitech z906 set would sound that good I don't miss all those damn wires I mean you needed about a dozen wired if you considerd every splint has two ends and I don't miss the control pod on my Z906 I was never sure where to put it the wireless on the Edifiers is really nice.


----------



## vf-

KCDC said:


> Mine's been sitting in my drawer since my last mobo swap. Might install it again if this Connect 3 software makes it work like it should.


I put mine back in its box last October as it felt alien not having an amp on the desk to control the volume so went back to a Creative Audigy 2 ZS.


----------



## BUFUMAN

DiceAir said:


> new beta drivers https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlasterOfficial/comments/b9twx5/beta_driver_ae5/


Thanks!

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

Mates my Soundcard is working in MSI mode thanks to latest driver.

https://www.overclock.net/forum/6-i...uide-modern-pc-hardware-396.html#post27983842


----------



## Leopardi

KCDC said:


> Mine's been sitting in my drawer since my last mobo swap. Might install it again if this Connect 3 software makes it work like it should.


https://www.twitch.tv/digitalronyn

Just watching the AE-7 and AE-9 announcement stream. He said this new Soundblaster Command software will be available for AE-5 along with new driver.

I guess pretty soon since you can buy the new cards already.


----------



## BUFUMAN

At every 2nd boot i have no sound. We have 2 Soundcards at device Manager with the same name (u need to show hidden devices). I get crazy with ****. Somehow the card changes to the other mode/driver. *** is this. Think about to sell this crap.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KedarWolf

BUFUMAN said:


> At every 2nd boot i have no sound. We have 2 Soundcards at device Manager with the same name (u need to show unused devices). I get crazy with ****. Somehow the card changes to the other mode/driver. *** is this. Think about to sell this crap.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


Disable onboard sound in your BIOS.


----------



## Leopardi

BUFUMAN said:


> At every 2nd boot i have no sound. We have 2 Soundcards at device Manager with the same name (u need to show unused devices). I get crazy with ****. Somehow the card changes to the other mode/driver. *** is this. Think about to sell this crap.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I only have one AE-5 listed. Sounds like you should just do a complete reinstall with Win 10 1903 when then new driver set for 1903 comes.

And as said above you should disable integrated audio from BIOS if you haven't.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I did so many times... Check device manager and let show hidden device's please. Can you provide a screenshot please. I will send tomorrow one.









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BUFUMAN

KedarWolf said:


> Disable onboard sound in your BIOS.


The first thing what i do after installing a Mainboard 

Gn8

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardi

BUFUMAN said:


> I did so many times... Check device manager and let show hidden device's please. Can you provide a screenshot please. I will send tomorrow one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


That's how it looks, just one AE-5


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thanks for the screenshot. And this is what i have after i clean uninstall in safeboot mode.









Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardi

BUFUMAN said:


> Thanks for the screenshot. And this is what i have after i clean uninstall in safeboot mode.
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


You have two of those under speakers, I don't... what is the other speaker? Try delete it?

And isn't that "high definition audio device" with S/PDIF outs the integrated soundcard? It's not disabled for you clearly.


----------



## BUFUMAN

Yea this i what i am talking about. I delete it, it comes back.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leopardi

BUFUMAN said:


> Yea this i what i am talking about. I delete it, it comes back.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


But clearly you have another audio card with S/PDIF outs there enabled, messing it up. Have you double checked in BIOS and deleted all of those that aren't AE-5?


----------



## BUFUMAN

i think i could manage it. uninstall and restart directly now. It's clean thanks mate for your help! SPDIF is gone also. I did not install that crap SB Connect software. My system boots up faster now ^^
No Onboard Sound.


----------



## Leopardi

If anyone experienced crackles/pops on AE-5, I just fixed mine simply by setting from windows default 24-bit/48khz to the maxed 32-bit/96khz.


----------



## BUFUMAN

I asked for new driver on Reddit

Any Update News for AE5 driver?
https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlast...iver/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share

I think with the next Windows OS we should get one.

Here Some Update informations:
Updates and Status Thread
https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlast...read/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share

We will get the next Beta Driver for our full priced Soundcard. I will wait for 3 years after a release to buy the next Soundcard with non BETA driver. If i ever buy one again.....

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## DiceAir

BUFUMAN said:


> I asked for new driver on Reddit
> 
> Any Update News for AE5 driver?
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlast...iver/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> 
> I think with the next Windows OS we should get one.
> 
> Here Some Update informations:
> Updates and Status Thread
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlast...read/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share
> 
> We will get the next Beta Driver for our full priced Soundcard. I will wait for 3 years after a release to buy the next Soundcard with non BETA driver. If i ever buy one again.....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


New BETA driver has been released with new control panel

https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlasterOfficial/comments/cmd50w/updates_and_status_thread/

direct link is 

https://creative.box.com/s/liwqzuxoa84lj75krqae53579wjjtkk2


----------



## BUFUMAN

Thanks mate.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rluker5

I picked up a set of Koss KO727b vintage headphones off eBay and after new earpads, they lack the softness of the Nova 40. They sound more like modern headphones after heavy eq than the Nova 40s, except they beat all in bass. Bass still a bit muddy, but not incongruously so so it doesn't stand out like in my 598se. The X AE-5 is incomparable to everything else I have with large vintage headphones.

I am not having any software problems with my X AE-5, but this might be due to locking my gaming rig to windows version 1709 with shutup10. Which I did to disable Spectre mitigations, but I can't complain if this is a benefit. I'm even using my vii Hero onboard audio concurrently. I have my Focal Elears plugged into the Maximus for delicate clarity with good color, and my Koss KO 727b plugged into the X AE-5 for when I want muh bass. 

I don't know if I will try that new beta though. I have a lot of settings saved.


----------



## BUFUMAN

DiceAir said:


> New BETA driver has been released with new control panel
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SoundBlasterOfficial/comments/cmd50w/updates_and_status_thread/
> 
> 
> 
> direct link is
> 
> 
> 
> https://creative.box.com/s/liwqzuxoa84lj75krqae53579wjjtkk2


Works good so far. But you need to uninstall the connect software manually....

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

BUFUMAN said:


> Same here...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


I've had this problem for a year now. Bios reset, disabling on board sound card, Windows 10 update and new drivers does not help.
Stop code: PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA
What failed: ctxhda.sys 


Creative last soundcard I both with this logo!


----------



## BUFUMAN

I sold mine. It's over. Back to my Titanium HD.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------

